# Again, I am confused....



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Ok so we have been through the is she or isnt she pregnant with Bonny ever since I got her.[/SIZE]

I have had a negative wee foal a positive wee foal and 2 US externally. And blood work saying Neg.

So in May I exposed her to a stally. The last cover date was May 8th putting her about 55 days if she took.

Well I have been watching her udder because she kept growing ( her belly)since we had her as the Vet said to the last time her was out in April...

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Normally her udder is small as she is maiden...

June 16th-

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../6-16-08004.jpg

[SIZE=12pt]well I was just out brushing her and noticed that her udder had grown! Well just the other day I was explaining she had a tiny bit of clear fluid, and her udder was tiny. [/SIZE]

So check this out!

What do you think is going on? if she was 55 days would she get a bag?

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08009.jpg


----------



## Ashley (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats not what I would call a bag. Some horses get a bit when they cycle. I have several mares on the place who have slight bags. ONe actually looks like she could be nurseing a foal and has looked that way since I got her in March. She is now almost 5 months bred.

Also if they are fat sometimes they tend to get a bit of a bulg there.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2008)

The last time she cycled was in May. And her udder has never done this before... I know its not huge.. But for her it is.






another view:

normally:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-14-08021.jpg

today:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08012.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2008)

Ashley, thanks for your reply. She isnt fat at all.





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08001.jpg

But I am confused. Not sure whats going on here.

If she is not preg from before May, then why would she develop this quickly in 2 days? And after never having done this before. Also if she is only 55 days bred why would she do this?


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2008)

She shouldn't get a bag until much closer to foaling. I think the changes you are seeing could just be due to retaining some water or that kind of thing. When they get a bag, the udder looks filled in totally, not "flattened" like hers looks now.

(Plus, if she had been in foal, she shouldn't have let the stallion cover her in May.)


----------



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats why I am so confused.

I talked to my Vet and he said... well it is early for her to develop. Then He also said yea, she shouldnt have bred if she was pregnant. Then he said well keep an eye on her just in case.

Ok so I guess I should be watching to see if it goes down? Or if it gets bigger?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2008)

I am starting to wonder... do you think it could be a sign that she is about to abort?


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 2, 2008)

It is not unusual in the heat of summer for mares to retain fluid. This udder isnt a pregnant one....I would not worry about it.

Lyn


----------



## shelly (Jul 2, 2008)

She doesn't look pregnant and her udder just looks like she might be in heat.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 2, 2008)

My mares udder has never done anything like that from being in heat or the weather. And she has had 2 foals.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok.






I did take more pics. I dont know.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08025.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08034.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08019.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08020.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08027.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 2, 2008)

Yikes! I've never seen her with such a big belly!! She could give Cookie a run for the money!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2008)

I went and measured her tummy and its still growing its up 2 inches to 55&1/2 inches.

She has hay 24/7 and for the last 2 months she has been on Wendlands one and only with a 1.5% fat.23% fiber. I only give it to her as a snack while my Paint mare eats. Vet said she didnt need 'feed'.


----------



## Sandy S. (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't let anyone tell you that mares do not let the stallion breed if they are in foal. It depends on the mare. We have a couple that if in with a stallion will let the stallion breed almost up to the day they foal if you don't take them out. We call them our little "hussys". And we have had a couple of mares ultra sounded and came back not in foal, and guess what they were. So you just never know.

YEP, MY MARES WERE CLEANED OUT AND THEN US WAS INSERTED RECTALLY AND CHECKED (INTERNALLY), BUT IT WAS ONLY TWO THAT THE VET WAS WRONG ON. HE SAID THEY MUST HAVE BEEN HIDING IN A HORN OR SOMEWHERE.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 2, 2008)

Sandy, were your mares internally ultrasounded? Just wondering, as my mare has been ultrasounded not in foal, but she sure looks it.


----------



## maplegum (Jul 2, 2008)

My neighbours horse had a big bag too. She hadn't even been anywhere near a stallion.

She lost weight, she lost the bag.

I can understand how mares get bigger there when they cycle....I know I do!


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2008)

I think next year, you will have a better idea what to look for, assuming she's pregant from the May cover



I seriously do not think she's going to foal until next spring (but it will be worth the wait -- you will love your foal!)


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jul 3, 2008)

I can sympathize when we were first in minis we bought a BRED mare in June. She was supposed to be due in October. In August we had her externally ultrasounded and vet was quite sure he could see a baby. She had a bag and we could express fluid from it . In fact a bag bigger than your girls. So we put her on foal watch and did a blood test and the results came back questionable whatever that means in January. In early April we had an internal ultrasound done with a confirmed pregnancy. She had her baby 2 days later. But it was excruciating watching her all those months. We had her under camera and all took turns watching round the clock. Very looooong foal watch from August to April. lol. Also I wondered about your mare is she on any green grass at all because that will alter bag size as well. After many foals now I would say dont worry about her until you really see a bag at least a handful which she doesnt have now.It can definitely make you crazy. Lots of Luck.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Y'all. I checked her this am when I fed her . Her bag looks exactly the same. No increase no decrease. I did talk to a friend who also suggested that as a maiden, if she took in May, then it could be new hormones at work in her system.

I was quite surprised when I saw it and I am feeling better after asking , that it isnt something to worry about. She is eating and acting fine. Today she is 8 weeks from her last cover.

Thanks again.

If anything changes I will update.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jul 3, 2008)

I’d also be checking it to see if it has heat in/to it – its not common but I’ve had a maiden mare have chronic mastitis issues and when she had a flare up you’d think she was ready to have a foal.




keep us updated


----------



## Bonny (Jul 3, 2008)

I did check for heat this am when I looked to see if it was still swollen. It was very cool to the touch. So thats a good sign.

I really am hoping its an early pregnancy issue!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 5, 2008)

Just checking in to see what yall think....

This am her bag was less saggy looking and bigger.... What do yall think?

june 16th

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../6-16-08004.jpg

July 2nd very saggy looking:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08009.jpg

July 5th:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-5-08001.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-5-08006.jpg


----------



## Minimor (Jul 5, 2008)

Honestly, I would say that has a ways to go yet before I would refer to it as a bag! The latest picture is different from the earliest one but there still doesn't look to be anything much there, and it is quite common even for open mares to have something one day and nothing much a few days later--not sure what it is, but I have noticed that they change from time to time.

Not saying that your mare didn't get in foal from the May breeding, but I don't think I'd take that "bag" as proof that she did.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 5, 2008)

Bonny, I have a mare and also know someone else that has one that will let a stallion mount and breed them when they have been settled.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 5, 2008)

Its just weird to me as I check her so often. Her bag didnt do this in May when she was in heat and breeding. I have had her almost 7 months and her bag has never done this before.

I will just have to keep checking her. I guess time will tell if it will continue to swell or if it will go down.

Any one with a maiden mare had this happen to them?

I have heard some maiden dont bag till after they foal. Now I understand this is not a bag per say but it is a huge difference from 5 days ago. When I checked her udder on June 30th there was nothing but nipples. Then 2 days later it started and it is getting bigger...


----------



## Bonny (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe she is bred from the stally in Feb. My other Mare was bred in Feb and Bonny looks a lot like her.

So would it be more normal for her udder to be changing if she was 5 months?

She is similar. Maybe an US is in order?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 7, 2008)

LisaF. said:


> I have had maiden mares foal with what I would call no bag. It may look swollen instead of a bag.


Ther isnt any signs of foaling. He belly is tucked and tight. Her hips and croup dont look sunk, and her vulva is the same and pink inside not crimson.

So Lisa, is this what you mean by no bag and swollen? Did it look like Bonny's udder?

This was from this am.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 7, 2008)

I was looking and you can see milk veins that extend down to her belly button. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 8, 2008)

This is a long tiring ordeal. 7 months I have been wondering about this mare is she or isnt she in foal.

She is a maiden mare. Is it not possible she is weeks away from foaling? I am going to post pics from April I think my mini is thinner looking now but she has a bigger belly. I dont know what to think. I am heart felt asking for advise because this is my first mini and her first foal. I do not want to leave her unattended if she is going to foal and have something happen. Please look at the pics and tell me what you think. I realize her bag is not full but with a maiden cant she foal with a small bag? Cant maidens hide their pregnancies?

I realize y'all are probably sick of me asking. And if I had a vet that could help I wouldnt be bothering y'all.

I am sorry if I am being a pain in the butt.

Her when I first got her: she was to thin.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...etbonn023-1.jpg

April

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-20-08006-2.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-20-08009-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../3-20-08018.jpg

July

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...7-2-08025-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...7-5-08049-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...7-2-08001-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-8-08007.jpg

In one week her bag changed.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-16-08004-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-8-08007.jpg


----------



## Ashley (Jul 8, 2008)

IMO milk veins mean nothing. I have a mare here with a very distinct one, she isnt due until Febuary.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 8, 2008)

As I've said before, no, she does not look to me to be in foal, at least not so far along that she is due any day, or even any day soon. Obviously she may be in foal from her May breeding, or February, or whenever it was she was with the stallion this spring, but I would be surprised if she ended up foaling "soon"

In the front photo she looks like a narrow framed horse with a bigger belly--not a pregnant belly, just a well fed one. I've got a narrow pony that has a wider belly than that & I know she isn't in foal--though she does look much more pregnant that your girl does!

That still isn't what I'd call a bag--it looks like there's some fluid in there, but as has been said by various people on various threads, a maiden mare with fluid in her "bag" isn't at all unusual.

All the guessing in the world is just that--guessing. You basically have two choices--treat her like she is going to foal any day and watch her like a hawk, or decide that she isn't going to foal any time soon & don't watch her closely. The latter doesn't mean you can't still keep an eye on her, so that you will notice if she does start to change in a big way. Most times mares will give you signs--there are those that don't, but of those that don't...some of them _do_ actually give warning signs, it's just that they are so faint or subtle that unless you're looking at the mare very carefully you will miss them.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 8, 2008)

You know what Minimor, your reply sounds sarcastic. I understand that I ask a lot of questions and it can get annoying to those that have been breeding for a while.

Everyone has to start somewhere. Thats how we learn. And at least I care enough about my mare to ask questions and look for answers that I dont know.

As I stated before I would rather be safe than sorry.

So please if my questions annoy you, dont read my posts and certainly dont reply in a sarcastic manner.


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't think that Minimor's reply sounded sarcastic.



You really are asking us all to *guess* if your mare is weeks away from foaling or not, and that is just really difficult to do based on pictures. I would guess no, she isn't anywhere near the end of a pregnancy. Maybe that isn't what you want to hear, so you keep asking? And truly, I am NOT being sarcastic! I just think that you are going to drive yourself crazy wondering. And wondering. She may have settled from her breeding this year, possibly, but she isn't going to foal anytime soon. As close as you watch her, you would definitely see signs, more than what you are seeing now.

You are a such an attentive, loving owner, I commend you for the wonderful care and thought you put into your horses. I just hope that you don't burn yourself out watching for a pregnancy that is likely many many months away.



Good luck with your sweet mare!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 8, 2008)

Magic,

Maybe that isn't what you want to hear, so you keep asking?

I just tried to make it clear that I ask because I have no experience at all in foaling horses. My mini also is a maiden. I have read many times about minis having issues during foaling. I dont want to be caught off guard.

That statement is exactly why I and others feel uneasy to ask, members assume motive. I am sure once I have been through a foaling or two I will have a bit more confidence. But when one reads about a maiden foaling with no bag, but has not experienced it, it is hard for one to know what exactly is meant.

It is not so important to me when my mare foals but her safety and that of her foal is very important to me. It doesnt help much that my vet has no clue either, and there isnt another vet for hours around me.

I hope yall understand its not that newbies are trying to be difficult, its a matter of inexperience and lack of confidence. We truly need help. It is discouraging to be reprimanded for asking from those with more experience.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 8, 2008)

I would also tend to agree that looking for milk veins can be deceiving. I was just out playing with my horses right now, and if I posted pictures of a couple of my mares that had never had babies, and zeroed in on their veins in that area - well, they COULD look like enlarged milk veins.

Along the same lines, I've had a gelding that I'm pretty sure I could have told people he was pregnant and they would have believed me if they didn't know he was male. Actually he was just way too overweight and happened to carry most of his fat in the belly.

Can you refresh us? I thought you had had a vet out a couple of times for this mare and they said she wasn't pregnant, but I don't remember how they confirmed that?

I can understand the "is she, isn't she", I just went through it with my first bred mini mare. I chose to watch her like a hawk, and she didn't make it easy as she went 358 days.

If I were you - I'd just keep up with the daily checking, but I tend to agree with the others, I don't think she's due any time real soon if she is bred. That being said, I can see the change in the udder you are talking about. THAT being said, it may not even have anything to do with pregnancy. OR it might OH!

FUN, isn't it?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 8, 2008)

As another newby to pregnant horses, I understand where Bonny is comming from. Her Vet is useless to her with minis as are mine. There is one repro Vet that will do minis in my state that I know of, it's that bad. I finally got an appointment with her and I was counting down the hours until she was to see my mare and my son ended up having emergency surgery late the night before the appt. so I had to cancel it as I was at the hospital. The problem is the Vets. There aren't many that will palpate or do much with minis at all. Bonny has no help other than to keep posting pictures and ask questions to experienced breeders, as I do of my mare. If my mares udder was filling up right now, I'd be in a panic also. I called back the repro Vets office to reschedule and it's another 3 weeks before they will come to me. It's really the pits. :arg!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 8, 2008)

Reijel's Mom & luv2ridesaddleseat, Thank you for understanding. This has been difficult to say the least.

Reijel's Mom:

I brought Bonny home the end of last December, she had been pastured with a stally for 6-8 months per the owner. I wee foal tested her in Jan and got a neg. I had a stally here in Feb who seemed uninterested in breeding her, he wanted my 15.2 hh paint mare. OH! However I did see him cover her and after he left she still looked big to me in the tummy compared to before so I tested with wee foal again and got a positive. In March my vet did a free US abdominally and saw no fetus so I asked him to do blood work. He did and it came back 'low' so he said either neg or early in pregnancy. In April she was bigger still so he did another US and saw nothing, when I say nothing I mean he only saw GI track. Now after studying I read that mini mares can have lower levels than that of a standard mare and my vet also said he knows nothing about minis. So he told me just because he didnt see it doesnt mean its not there.But he was surprised because she was so much bigger than before. He told me to watch her just in case. In may she came into heat after all year w/out one.Minus Feb where she did a bit of winking and let the stally mount but didnt hold still. So we let her breed in May figuring she wasnt bred. She has not cycled again since, but started this udder thing.

Joyce, it is so frustrating that vets dont know much about mini horses. With my vet not knowing where else can I turn?


----------



## hhpminis (Jul 8, 2008)

Bonny

I understand your worry and frustration. I also do not see that bag as a bag developing as if foaling is imminent. I also think you are asking if this could be the start of a bag of a mare that could be foaling in a month or so.

My _guess _ would be no. On the basis of the negative US and wee foal tests. However, if your mare was bred in May, she is far enough along to do a US now and see a fetus. I am sorry if you have since as I have lost track but I would get another one done to ease your mind. Also at 3 months or so you could do a blood test and check it that way.

I do not know where you live but here in the northern states, our mares do not really cycle until May or June. They may have a transitional heat and tease the stallion and even stand for the stallion but they do not take until later in the year. So after all of this, my guess is that if your mare is pregnant, she took in May and you are dealing with some hormone changes that are effecting her bag and you are more observant that most to notice.

Let us know what you find out and keep your chin up.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you Magic--and no, Bonny, I wasn't being sarcastic, just realistic. Guesses based on photos are relatively useless when it comes to deciding if you should or shouldn't be watching your mare. I understand that my guess of 'no, she isn't going to foal any time soon' isn't what you want to hear-sorry I said anything!


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, I have read through all the replies.

I dont think anyone is being sarcastic here. You asked everyone for their opinions and I think you are lucky with the amount of quality replies you have had.

You don't need to listen to them if you disagree with them.

Im going to give you my opinions based on my experience so far...

I think Bonny is pregnant. I would be inclined to believe that she is pregnant from her first breeding back before you got her not the most recent one because she looks further away than that.

Her udder development IMO is more than just general fluctuations. I think she is developing breast tissue type stuff, doesnt mean her udder is starting to fill ( which would mean she is close to foaling). My mare has done this with each pregnancy so far, developed a bit of an "udder" about 4 months before foaling and just progressively got bigger. She was a maiden with a FULL bag and ALOT of milk a day or so before she foaled.

The key thing here is that EVERY mare is SO different!!! And they do strange things for a number of reasons.

I think your best bet would be to assume she in in foal from when you bought her, go with that latest possible due date and keep a close eye on her. I would think she would be at least a month or two away...Is that a possibility?

Anyway, I understand you are concerned about her and want answers. I have been there done that...

You will look back on all these months of guessing and it will all be worth it.

Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Helen, this is not normal udder development for a maiden mare.

I have seen this sort of thing happen when a mare comes into season, if that is not happening then I do think there is an outside chance that your mare is in foal, but I do not think she is due any time soon!!

I have two mares that have shown true, real heat this year, one was obviously in foal, and my young stallion would not go anywhere near her...she is out with him now and he is keeping a wary eye on her!!

The other mare was not obviously in foal, she looked to have missed and was in true season, and was bred on two cycles.

She is now obviously in foal, and due in about a months time!!!!

I must add that neither mare was pregnancy tested..I do not lay a lot of faith in them, the only time I ever trust them is when I can see the heart beating on the monitor for myself, and even that does not mean you will get a foal!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 9, 2008)

Minimor said:


> Thank you Magic--and no, Bonny, I wasn't being sarcastic, just realistic. Guesses based on photos are relatively useless when it comes to deciding if you should or shouldn't be watching your mare. I understand that my guess of 'no, she isn't going to foal any time soon' isn't what you want to hear-sorry I said anything!


I understand your point, but every reply made to a question on this board is an educated guess. The reply of no you dont think she is going to foal soon, wasnt what made your reply sound sarcastic. And as I said its not about what I do and do not want to hear. My mares body is continuing to change and as changes are happening it adds to the puzzle hence another question thats all.

hhpminis- yes! thats exactly what I am asking, could this be the start of a bag, leading to foaling in a month or so. I realize also that maidens are not so good at following the rules, so it put me in a peculiar situation.

miniaddiction, yes she could be due any time from now until November from the stallion from before I got her.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 9, 2008)

I just got back from feeding and this is todays am pics.....

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-9-08003.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-9-08006.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-9-08008.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok I am North of Houston Texas about an hour. Bonny is 4 and she is about 35 inches tall at the wither.

The Lady I got her from was downsizing her herd as there was a health issue. The stally had been her long term stallion, so I assume he could do his job. He is a sorrel pinto.

Also you wrote:"Normally my mares bag will fill up in the back first - and then the closer they get they start feeling up in the front." Is that what you think she is doing?


----------



## sassy1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bonny,

These are some photos of my then 2 year old filly's udder. I did a panic about it and tried to find out what stallion she could have been near, as I hadn't had her served. She was only about 27"-28" at the time and fairly immature. She had a bag and milk - not just fluid.

We concluded that with her it must have just been the result of good feed and the work that she was getting at the time. She is now 8 years old and still hasn't had that darn foal.






Hopefully she is going to have her first foal in January/February next year.



I have my fingers crossed as she hasn't been preg tested at this stage. We are trying to get a urine sample this weekend.

The last photo is at the 2 year old Futurity competition that she was being prepared for. She won it! She is shown as a Miniature Pony here in Australia.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e83/sass...dder/udder4.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e83/sass...dder/udder2.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e83/sass...der/udder10.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e83/sass...sy6original.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e83/sass...ssyFuturity.jpg

Good Luck with your mare.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent post LisaF! Those of us that have never been through this and have Vets that are no help, We have to ask questions which is why these forums exist! There isn't any answer we want to hear other than we are doing all we can to keep out mares safe, especially with a maiden. Because of the things we've learned about maidens on this site, is a HUGE reason to ask questions! For instance, we have learned, they can foal without ever showing they are even pregnant! They can easily need help with the first baby to the point where, SOMEONE HAD BETTER be there or there is a huge chance you could loose your mare and foal! Bonny needs support! I'm sure she doesn't want to "miss" anything and take the chance of loosing her mare!


----------



## sassy1 (Jul 9, 2008)

LisaF,

We assume that is was the good feed (and work) that she was getting at the time. She did the same sort of thing when she was a 4 year old too.

She has never appeared to have any hormone issues, and cycles normally. I did breed her 2 years ago but it was very, very late in the season and we only served her for the one cycle and she didn't appear to come back in. No foal though, but it could have been because it was too late/too cold or she could have absorbed it as we were in the middle of a drought.

She is only 30" now - measured at the top of the wither and you could SEE her udder when you stood back to take a photo.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 9, 2008)

I think part of the reason people get frusterated is

1) the same questions get asked over and over and most of the time people(not any particular post) dont want to hear what others are saying unless its what they want to hear.

2) people dont learn about foaling before they decide to jump into breeding and foaling. They either just go by a bred mare, or breed one they have then decide once the dead is done its time to learn. The learning(most of it) needs to be done before that point.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 9, 2008)

LisaF, my big mare looks like your mini in your avitar.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley, I HIGHLY respect all of your answers on LB, and I mean that wholeheartly! I LOVE to read your answers to anything!



How do most people start out? We read and learn everything we can beforehand. We have friends that have had foals, we have video tapes, books, etc. I know most of us don't or can't spend a foaling season at a breeding farm. I think getting one mare and asking questions along the way as well as everything we have already learned is the only way most people can do it. And thats why we are here is to ask questions to learn all we can. Some situations are just a tad more difficult when we don't know exactly when the mare was bred. Going back to the Vets lack of anything with minis!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think part of the reason people get frusterated is
> 
> 1) the same questions get asked over and over and most of the time people(not any particular post) dont want to hear what others are saying unless its what they want to hear.
> 
> 2) people dont learn about foaling before they decide to jump into breeding and foaling. They either just go by a bred mare, or breed one they have then decide once the dead is done its time to learn. The learning(most of it) needs to be done before that point.



I can understand your point but wouldnt it be just as easy for the person replying to just not reply if the topic or repeat questions annoy them? There have been several topics on here that I dont agree with so I dont reply. I could reply sarcastically, but why? whats the point? Its not my Topic nor is it my business.

It may seem that we newbies are asking the same questions but there is a reason for that. For example in my case the bag was getting bigger not staying the same or shrinking, so I would wonder if that meant anything new or different. So I ask. It may seem like the same question but there may be new circumstances.

And just because someone studies about breeding and has friends that breed, when they get their first mare in foal its still a learning experience. I should know.





BTW I took the pictures to my vet and he was surprised. He said she looks like a mare starting to bag to foal. He is as puzzled as I am and is faxing the pictures to his professor who is an equine repro.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 9, 2008)

> Ashley, and some of us get frustrated when people post just to start an arguement - I am SURE alot of us bred our first horse without knowing everything about breeding. I have been breeding for 7 years and I am still learning - So, does that mean I should NOT be breeding miniature horses? Oh, I guess you know EVERYTHING about breeding horses???


I wasnt posting it to start an arguement. I have far more going on in my life then to wast time do that. I just stated what some others have said in the past to maybe open the eyes to why people get frusterated with many topics, not just these ones.

That said since asked..............I have been around horses since I was 11, practically lived with my aunt from spring to fall. Showed, groomed, was there for foaling and breeding(when I was a bit older). I never bred my first mares until last year. I am 24 years old now. I am pretty sure 12 years of watching, learning and helping foal out I have learned alot. Do I know everything? no, do I have experiance yes.

And lastly, if there is truelly anybody in this world that knows EVERYTHING about one topic then I sure would like to meet them.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 9, 2008)

Look yall, I dont want to keep this OT bickering up. I understand that it is frustrating to members when they feel they have to answer the same questions. All in all I appreciate the members of this board and I do welcome opinions. Because that is all we can offer is opinions and educated guesses.

There is really no need to get snippy with members. If you get annoyed dont read and reply to that members topic, its that simple.

I am sorry as I said in the beginning if I am being a pain in the butt. However I do wholeheartedly care about the welfare of my mare and possible foal. And if I have a question and I am unsure I am going to post.

I have read and studied and have been around friends with animals of all sorts that have bred and birthed also. I have pulled goats free on many occasions. But I havent with horses and they are different. With these minis and all that can possibly go wrong, I want to be the best prepared possible. I can study till the cows come home but experience is golden. And having not experienced foaling firsthand I am concerned, fascinated, and a bit apprehensive.

I still am unsure as to the state of my mare. Its a daily watch and wait. My vet is puzzled also. With all the ifs ands and buts of mini horse breeding and foaling I sure need help.

Thank you to everyone who has offered advice and opinions. As my mare makes more changes I am sure I will have more questions.

Lets Please stop this OT and please just help me figure out whats up with Bonny.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 9, 2008)

Bonny, I am learning so much from you and your mare! If my mare isn't in foal I will be breeding her on her next heat. I have learned each and every birthing experience is different. I have been obsessed with marestare for 4 years, watching tons of births live and seeing everything possible. The good, the bad, and the ugly. Most foaling experiences are different. Most aren't just breed the mare, she foals around her due date and all is well. Sure, some are a pleasure from start to finish. But once they're not "textbook", look out!! Please keep posting pictures! I want to learn everything I can! I only wish you had a knowledgeable Vet that you could work with. Your problems would be over. I never realized the Vet problem with minis until I had my own. There are 4 Vets at my Vet office. I asked the one that came to do my shots in April about a blood test for Cookie for pregnancy, and she looked at me like I had 2 heads? She honestly didn't have a clue about a blood test for my mare! You just keep asking questions girl, and posting pictures! Between all of us, we'll get you through this and we'll all learn something, which won't hurt anybody!


----------



## hhpminis (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to say that with the new pictures, I am stumped as well. It does appear to be growing. I still do not think foaling is imminent and I think you are past that point too but this does make me curious. This is the very reason I hand breed. Nothing against those that pasture breed please dont take it that way, but it is not for me.

The first mini I ever foaled out was pasture bred when I got her and I remember the months of guessing, waiting, losing sleep and worrying over this mare. Each mare is different as is each birth can be from the same mare. This particular mare was one that turned out to have white milk all the time so you can imagine my surprise when I first checked her and stripped milk and got a palmful of white milk! Turns out that she turns clear and watery a couple weeks before she foals and goes through the normal progression of colostrum.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's my advice based on your updated pics - WATCH HER, and keep on watching her. Maybe nothing will happen and maybe it will but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree reijel's mom!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 9, 2008)

Joyce, thanks so much for the encouragement!



Your so sweet!

hhpminis-dont feel bad I think my vet is the most surprised, he swears they wont breed if they are pregnant no matter what, and when he saw the pics this am he was quite surprised and puzzled. I know he is doing everything he can, with his limited experience in minis. Although Bonny is his only mini client and he sure is getting a lesson!



I do think I have time to prepare but with maidens who knows!





It has been Bonnys pattern to be fuller in the am and a bit less at night. But every day it seems fuller than the last.

I went out tonight to check on her and brush her and generally look her over. I took my camera of course, lol, and snapped off a few. Thank goodness for digital cameras!!





So if your interested take a peek and any opinions, suggestions, thoughts and so on are appreciated.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-9-08024.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-9-08025.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-9-08027.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-9-08038.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-9-08022.jpg


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to say as well that the new pics look like a productive bag brewing but possibly a month or more out. This mare has not looked pregnant to me in the pictures prior. I have been doing this for 30 years and I , like Annette an stumped. Carbon did this to me last year, but then had a false pregnancy, false labor that certainly looked real, a phantom foal that she called to, then the bag disapeared a few days later.

I would be ready for either a foal or the possibility of a false pregnancy. This is a clever mare!

Lyn


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2008)

Bonny said:


> That statement is exactly why I and others feel uneasy to ask, members assume motive. ............................I hope yall understand its not that newbies are trying to be difficult, its a matter of inexperience and lack of confidence. We truly need help. It is discouraging to be reprimanded for asking from those with more experience.




I wasn't "assuming motive", I was asking. I'm sorry to ask.



I wasn't "reprimanding" either, or as you said on another post, "being snippy", or at least that wasn't my intention. You seemed to want opinions from more people since you kept asking, so I gave my opinion. I'm really sorry I did. I'll just bow out of this entire discussion, I apologize for even entering it.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 9, 2008)

Magic, your not the one I was speaking about. Everyone was starting to get snippy to each other thats what I meant. I actually only meant to you that statement is exactly why I and others feel uneasy to ask, members assume motive. Meaning they think we dont want to hear opinions but what I was trying to explain was that I hope yall understand its not that newbies are trying to be difficult, its a matter of inexperience and lack of confidence. We truly need help. I did not feel that you personally reprimanded me. I was meaning in general. I felt by a members comments that I was bothering the board by continue to ask. I was just trying to clarify why I needed answers.I actually appreciated your reply. And I thank you.




Sorry you took it personal.

All I want to do is figure out whats going on with my mare.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 9, 2008)

Lyn, does she look preg to you in other pictures or just her udder?

And if she is going through all this I sure hope its a foal not a false pregnancy. I guess maiden can have false pregnancies???


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Bonny, I'm glad to know that I wasn't the source of your annoyance!



(or whatever it was; obviously I am not reading things correctly lately).

I can totally relate to the frustration of "is she, isn't she? and if so, WHEN?" Been there, done that, hate that, lol! I really have no clue with your mare, and her latest pictures are even more baffling. If it were me, I'd find a good, and I mean GOOD, repro vet, no matter how far away, who can internally ultrasound her and find out once and for all if she is pregnant, and if she is, they should be able to give you a decent estimate of how far along she is.



Good luck with her and I really hope she doesn't drive you crazy, but if she does you and I will be in the same category.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

Bonny, how is our girl this morning? I'm thinking of you!


----------



## shelly (Jul 10, 2008)

Bonny,

Have you been able to see or feel any movement at all? She does have a pretty big belly and now developing an ever growing udder, my guess would be yes she is prego but not due for a month or so because of her just starting the udder growth. WATCH HER though as you never know



Did you express any liquid from her udder yet? What color was it?

Any new pics today?


----------



## weerunner (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Bonny, I just wanted to say that your mare's udder looks like my mare's did at day 285 or so. I'd be looking real close at her just in case. I got a beautiful little silver bay filly in March. Hope your story turns out just as wonderful. Here is a pic of my mare's udder at day 285. I have pics of every day from 276 to 325 when she foaled, if you're interested in seeing them, let me know.

weerunner

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3147/265332...b847e790a_m.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I built a temporary stall yesterday. Its 16x16. I have her hay water and feed bucket in there. I put it next to the horse pasture where my mare is that she has been kept with. She stayed in it last night and did very well. Today I am going to start gathering supplies to build her a better area. I am also going to ask hubby to get me a camera.We had plans for a real nice barn with 2 stalls but thats before this all started so right now I am going to do the best I can!

Bonny is bigger still but her nipples point in and I must say I have settled down a bit. I feel much more at ease now that I know she isnt going to pop right away!

weerunner post every pic you can~! I need to see the changes! I am taking pictures daily also, and thats good as I will have a lot of compare pics if I ever do this again! Or for someone else to enjoy! Also was she maiden?

Lisa- I love ya! No worries! And I am starting to prepare a foal kit just in case.I have 2 real good books on foaling so I am back to reading. I wish I could get her to the repro. He is almost 3 hrs away. He said he would come here, as I have no trailer, but the farm call would break me!!! it would be about 250.00 for the visit!

Shelly never have felt movement but I quit even looking for it months ago because the vet said she wasnt in foal. I wish I could see movement that would help me a lot.

Magic, sent you a pm, thanks.





Joyce, here are the morning pics.....

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08002.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08004.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08015.jpg

I wanted to check for fluid color this am but she wouldnt let me touch.... So I am not sure but my guess would be its still clear.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh! This is awesome!!! I do think a camera is necessary!





HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I went back and looked at pictures of Cookie from a couple of months ago when I first shaved her and I really don't see any difference. I'm going to get my seperation fence up this weekend and start her diet.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2008)

wow i am in shock at how big her udder as gotten. I really didnt think she was in foal at all until I saw the new pictures.

I will say though that Patches had a false pregnancy a couple years ago and did this same exact thing. Udder kept getting bigger and we could express yellow sticky "milk" Then all of a sudden the udder was gone and no foal. Dang mares they like to keep us guessing

Sending good thoughts!

Kay


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Kay! How is the new foal???





I am so hoping this is not false. But if it is well at least I will have learned something!


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 10, 2008)

The only thing I have learned is that mares can be totally inconsistent. OH! I have been fooled before and I swear the mares have laughed under their breath.





If you can get an ultrasound done, it would be worth it... keeping my fingers crossed that that is an option for you and your veterinarian. Our repro vet used an internal wand (his hands were too big for an internal) that was inserted in the mare's rectum after an enema... all my mares except Mercy would deal with it - Mercy would hold the enema back as a weapon and was ready to let the vet know what she really thought so we took her to the clinic and had an external ultrasound done which showed Connie alive and well but did not show her minimal dwarfism characteristics.

Freedom's dam Hope was ultrasounded and the vet predicted a filly - she is now 7 and one of my favorites.

Keep us posted - the best thing about this forum is everyone's experiences - that is how we learn. Been around horses for (yikes) 39 years and I am happily still learning in wonder!

Denise


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 10, 2008)

Bonnie,

I have been reading your thread. I am curious. Could you please take some pictures from straight behind your horse that clearly shows both sides of the belly? (eye level with the belly is best, but do be far enough away to not get kicked!) The tail can be left to hang naturally. Take them for a few days.

The reason I ask is that when a mare is in foal, often (but not always) by the time they start to bag like yours, you can see the foal change what side it is laying on. So the belly is not perfectly symetrical and the closer to foaling it gets, the more obvious it gets. Sometimes one side will look like it was slightly flattened out even.

Another thing to look for is that the foal will drop and move back when it is very near foaling. Again, on a maiden mare this can be hard to see. But from the side, you see the belly bulge get lower and then it will move towards the hind quarters when foaling is emminant.

Keep a close eye on the tail head area (where the tail joins the rump). The signs can be subtle in a maiden mare, but their will be changes in the firmness to either side of the tail when foaling is emminant. This is where the mare will get to feel like jello. The tail head will move easier when you lightly press there. Also, pick up the tail and notice the resistance when you do so. As foaling becomes more emminant, she will have less strength to resist. Of course this again will depend on the individual as I have some horses that are really relaxed when I am playing with their tail. But you are looking for deviation from what is normal for her.

Another thing to try.... If she is close enough to be bagging, You may be able to feel the foal kick if you "bump" the baby. Check at feeding time. Give your mare a light belly hug just behind the belly, but infront of the hips. (be gentle and be careful as this area is sensative) Sometimes you bump the baby doing this and it will kick you. It will be noticeable and will be on one side or the other.

If this mare were mine, I would be watching for all these signs and the ones that LisaF posted about as a general feeling is that the bag is more than just hormones for a maiden mare.

And like the others, I have a mare that was actively showing to a gelding until she foaled. She was a maiden mare and didn't know what to do with herself and would have let him breed her if he could have. Little hussy is right! LOL.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks SunQuest, this am I did try to get picks of her from behind but she was busy turning to seewhat I was doing...LOL

I will try when she is eating.


----------



## Candice (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been following your posts for some time and was blown away by the recent photos that you posted. The changes are unbelievable. Her vulva looked elongated in one of the photos that you posted recently as well.

Do you have a trailer or have any access to one where you could get her to a facility for an ultrasound? Even if it is a several hour drive it may be worth it.

Have you tried to milk her at all? This is very interesting to say the least.


----------



## weerunner (Jul 10, 2008)

Well Bonnie I"m thinking you've got 3 - 4 weeks maybe (or less, since she's a maiden). Here is my mare at day 288. I'm thining you're getting real close.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3024/265414...16126c399_m.jpg

Good luck

weerunner

My mare was not a maiden, this was her third foal, that is why I think you may be getting real close. The milk should get yellowish and oily when rubbed and then sticky after it is rubbed between your fingers for a bit. That is when you are days away from being a mom.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that bag is longer than Bonnys...But similar! Ok I tried to get a back shot but miss Bonny is acting grouchy today, she will not let me stand behind her unless I am real close. If I back up at all she turns to see what I am doing. But I did the best I could.

Her bag seems as full tonight as it did this am. She still wont let me try to get milk. I can softly feel the udder and it feels like there is tissue in there not fluid. I dont know what that means.

I dont know if her tail head is softer. And I dont know if her vulva looks longer. But she does have loose stools. kinda wateryish. I have a pic of that but would not feel right posting that- unless yall really want to see it!





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08025.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08039.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08036.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08029.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, my dear we want to see it!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok on with the poo pics...





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08032.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

Jeepers girl! from everything I have read, This starts to happen not to soon before labor. Keep an eye on that, ok?

Joyce


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

Before and now vulva.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-18-08006.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08039.jpg


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe it is just me, but looking at the rear shot you just posted, she seems kind of flatish on her left side and not the other. In other words, she seems asymetrical. A fat horse should be pretty much the same on both sides when it comes to shape. It could very well be the angle of the photo, but just from looking at this one shot, I would have to wonder when her due date is. If she is pregnant, this unballenced looking weight distribution typically changes, especially in the last month.

A question for you, in the third photo it almost seems that she is sunken in above the hip joint in the croup area and all around the tail. Is that photo accurate or is that just the shading of how the sun is hitting her? If it is accurate, then I would suspect she is closer to foaling than we may think.

Compare these two pictures of the general shape of her belly from the front and rear as it is the best that was posted to compare with the balanced look... Maybe it is me, but does it look like there is an uneven weight distribution that has moved from one side to the other? I notice the flat spot on one side in each picture. This all would lead me to think that she may be pregnant.












I don't know, from what I have seen, I would definately be very very suspiscous about her being pregnant, but still am not 100 percent positive. Would be nice if you could get an experienced miniature horse breeder to give you an opinion in person.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

I may have asked already, not sure as I am absorbing so much info right now, but can she carry high enough being a maiden that its expanding her ribs causing her to look less pregnant? IDK

Sun, I will take a pic of her tail head fro a different angle to see.


----------



## Keri (Jul 10, 2008)

Is her hind end mush to touch?? You'll be able to feel her tailbone pretty good too, most of the fat will drop off there. I think you may have a week or two, but I'd get ready.


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 10, 2008)

Bonny said:


> I may have asked already, not sure as I am absorbing so much info right now, but can she carry high enough being a maiden that its expanding her ribs causing her to look less pregnant? IDK
> 
> Sun, I will take a pic of her tail head fro a different angle to see.


Maidens often seem to carry higher. This is why it is so hard to tell as the muscle tone on maidens is much tighter. Just think of the comparison between a first time pregnant woman and one that has had a few children. They don't call it hip spread for no reason



LOL.

And even better, I have noticed that sometimes some mares will carry the baby differently for each pregnancy depending if it is a boy or a girl. Each pregnancy is fun to watch and compare with the previous one on the same horse.


----------



## shelly (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem that Bonny has very SMALL nipples...hardly any at all in that last pic. If she is pregnant, is the foal going to have trouble nursing? Sorry, not trying to add to the worrying factor here


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

She has always had small nipples I guess because she is maiden. I am hoping they will grow when she gets fuller and nurses?

Ok and I took a few more pics tonight bonny was doing this weird thing. She was standing on the crate and she was holding her tail out and she was twitching her vulva, not really winking. I got it on video. weird. I walked her by the neighbors horse to see if she would show to him and she didnt.

Pics and video

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08091.jpg

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...=7-10-08114.flv

And a new one of the backside

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08110.jpg


----------



## shelly (Jul 10, 2008)

Well sort of winking, but not interested in breeding cause of that tail swishing! The pic from behind sure looks like a foal bulge on one side!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

Sure does look like a foal buldge! I can't believe how fast all this is happening!!

Shelly, should I be at your house around 7:45?


----------



## shelly (Jul 10, 2008)

Joyce, I would say 7:30----ok?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

ok! Don't laugh at me trying to back down your driveway.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

Joyce I will be anxiously awaiting for your news. I sure hope its not fat.


----------



## shelly (Jul 10, 2008)

I will try not to---


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

Bonny, I think it's fat! She's not very wide, but has the low slung belly. I'll let you know the minute I get back. Bonny is much wider than Cookie is!

I'm so excited for you but I wish these mares were more predictable! Bonny is all I can think of right now!!!!


----------



## shelly (Jul 10, 2008)

Joyce, I wouldn't say that Bonny is MUCH wider --maybe a little! Put both their pics up and ask for more opinions!!



shelly said:


> Joyce, I wouldn't say that Bonny is MUCH wider --maybe a little! Put both their pics up and ask for more opinions!!


Plus Bonny is much taller and narrower framed -it's hard to judge


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree, they are shaped differently! Bonny is 55 &1/2 inches around. What did you tell me Cookie is? And Bonny is about 35 inches give or take an inch tall.

And I just went out for the last check and I snapped another pic from behind. I guess maybe the foal moved because the lopsiddedness is gone. _Good sign?_





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-10-08110-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-10-08141.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

I would say the baby moved alright! Do you see it kicking or anything??


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nope. I sat there watching but saw nothing. I wish I could then I would feel better. And the last poo I saw was firmer again.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 10, 2008)

Some people have said they never see the foal move at all. When the foal is in position to be born, you won't see the wideness from behind from what I have read.  I'm sure you are brushing up on everything!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 10, 2008)

Every bit of reminder helps Joyce!

I guess I will go to sleep. I will update in the am. Night yall!


----------



## Dona (Jul 10, 2008)

Bonny said:


> Joyce, thanks so much for the encouragement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I can tell you for a fact....many mares WILL show heat and WILL allow the stallion to breed them while they are pregnant! I had a mare once, who did this every year. I would start breeding her in the Spring (on her foal heat), then she would continue to come back "in" every month & allow the stallion to breed her over & over all summer. Then the following spring...she'd have a foal from the very first breeding the previous spring. Some mares are just hussies! OH!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 11, 2008)

Just checking in and waiting for Bonny news!! I have to leave in a half hour, but I'll be back!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Joyce let us know the moment you can!!!






This morning Miss Bonny has lopsided udder.



I guess one side is filling more now?

I think now ( Lisa correct me if I am wrong) but maybe she is filling in the back now? IDK. She had loose the firm stools last night, some were formed and some piles were soft mushy. weird.

She still wont let me touch her udder for a milk test. The minute she feels any pressure she moves away quickly.

Anyway any suggestions as to this new udder stuff?

So you can compare without going back.

January: LOL!

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/newbon014.jpg

The 5th of July:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-5-08010.jpg

This was yesterday

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...f7-10-08016.jpg

And todays.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-11-08014.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-11-08018.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-11-08005.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 11, 2008)

No foal for Cookie! Thats ok, but I have to get this weight off her. I'm going to start weighing her hay. Shelly has just bought a stallion that I'm now going to breed her with. The Vet was awesome! I'm very happy!! This will all work out for the better!!!





Forgot to comment on your pictures! Her bag is bigger today! I think her nipples will fill out when her milk drops down. You must be excited!! Make a list to make sure you have everything you will need for the foaling. I'm sure you have! LOL, sorry I'm like a mother hen!!! I wish I could help you with something!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 11, 2008)

OH MAN! I am sorry. I know your glad to know for sure! Did she suggest how to get the weight off? Did she take blood for a thyroid test?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 11, 2008)

She told me to weigh her hay and give her 10% of her body weight. I didn't even think to ask about the thyroid, duh! I'm sure she assumes she is an easy keeper as many of these shorter backed minis are. If I don't see improvement in her weight, I'll do the thyroid test for sure.

So I have a whole new adventure ahead of me! It will be awesome to get my mind on this for the winter! I am miserable in the winter, this will really give me something to look forward too!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 11, 2008)

I can certainly understand that! Is your plan to get the weight off then breed come spring? Or breed now?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 11, 2008)

She's moving in with the stallion TOMORROW! I am now starting to cut back her hay slowly. I surely don't want to stress her out! I think its better and safer that way.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 11, 2008)

I think thats a good idea. Keep me updated on her!


----------



## shelly (Jul 11, 2008)

Bonny,

Here is a pic of the stallion that Joyce's COOKIE and my MOCHA will be breeding with tomorrow!

[attachmentid=196]

He is homozygous pinto and silver dapple so he should produce the same! Wish us luck


----------



## Bonny (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow he is good looking!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 11, 2008)

Y'all, I went back to the original tests I did on Bonny with the wee foal urine test and I crunched some #'s.

The first wee foal was neg on Jan 16th. I got a pos on Feb 20. So If I give a weeks allowance for hormones I get she could be any where from 262- 290 days pregnant. Oddly enough her udder development falls into that category.

So I am thinking I may order another wee foal and just see what it says. If she is under day 300 It should still pick up the hormone and show a result...

This may be my only shot as getting a vet is nearly impossible.

Course if its positive I will know and if its neg....I will faint.


----------



## shelly (Jul 11, 2008)

OK< now I'm really confused






How do you come up with 262-290 days from Feb.20th? How far along do they have to be to use the wee foal test and get a result?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 11, 2008)

120 days is recommended.But it could possible pick up sooner.

So If I go by the Feb 20 date that puts us at 262 days today, But there were 5 weeks between testings, so not knowing exactly what date she was covered or what date she turned 120 days we can guesstimate if we say add 3 weeks to the 120 days that makes her about 283 days which would make sense with her bag development. Or we can up it to 4 and get her around 290.

So funny that all this time I thought the wee foal was wrong and gave me a false positive in Feb when in fact it may be correct. Unless of course she was and lost in and is still thinking she is.

did I make any sense?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 11, 2008)

nope!






kidding!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 11, 2008)

Bonny, hon, are we going to have to book you a padded room before this situation resolves (one way or another)?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 11, 2008)

PLEASE!

Course If one of yall would just come here in person and look at her.....


----------



## shelly (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you Bonny for the explanation...NOW I remember Joyce telling me that she had to wait until Cookie was 124 days at least to do her first wee foal test!!! OH! I honestly think Cookie was pregnant and lost the foal early on and Joyce missed it in the stall somewhere. It would have been soooo small that it wouldn't have been hard to miss.



Anywhoo, wish us luck today, hopefully we have success with both Cookie and Mocha with Joey.










LisaF. said:


> Bonny,
> 
> I am with you - If you get a negative on the test - I think I will faint with you..LOL.
> 
> ...



LisaF., what is this foaling date calculate site? Thanks Shelly


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh WOW Bonny!!!

She for sure has to foal in the next few weeks with an udder like that! I cant believe how fast she progressed!!

Yahoo, I am excited for you now!!!

And with her being snitchy about her udder being touched...last year my maiden was cool as a cucumber with me checking her udder and then one day she near knocked me flying! She foaled about 3-4 days after that...ohhhh how exciting!!!

keep us updated!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Everyone!!!! I cant thank yall enough for all the support and advice! [/SIZE]*I am trying to settle down and get in the swing of this.*

*
She is doing really good in her new pen at night. Every day I make more adjustments to it as its nowhere near a perfect set up. But with out a barn I am doing my best!*

*
Bonny actually seems quite content in it. And ShyAnne( my Paint mare she is pastured with) stands next to her pen at night , keeping her company. *

*
She is still making changes in her udder but its getting tricky for me to tell where. So I will post new pics every few days instead of daily, well unless something changes and I have a question!*

* *

* *

* *


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 12, 2008)

Continue feeling her udder each day, that will help her to become accustomed to a foal nursing. My mare was different than the poster above, initially she hated her udder being touched and eventually she just got used to it, which I think helped for when baby arrived.

I started cleaning my mare's udder and the area around it daily before she foaled.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 12, 2008)

I washed her udder yesterday with a wet cloth and she didnt mind at all. Its when I give a little squeeze for sample check she gets touchy.

I will keep working with her and I am being very gentle. I figure if I have to squeeze it hard to get it out she is nowhere near ready anyway!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 12, 2008)

Bonny said:


> I will keep working with her and I am being very gentle. I figure if I have to squeeze it hard to get it out she is nowhere near ready anyway!



PROBABLY that's true. But not necessarily



.

I don't think this girl is going to slip anything by you, though. You are obviously very diligent.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is Bonny looking past my Paint mares preg belly.


----------



## shelly (Jul 12, 2008)

Bonny,

When is your paint due? She is pretty, can you put a better pic of her up so we can see her better








I DO LOVE THOSE PAINTS



:love :love


----------



## weerunner (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow Bonny, she is looking more pregnant everyday. I'd say for sure you're going to be announcing the arrival of a little one in the next few weeks.

weerunner


----------



## Bonny (Jul 12, 2008)

This is ShyAnne she is 5 and a half months preg.2 or 3 foal for her. first with me she is cutting bred, bred for a paint pony( sport)

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../5-25-08050.jpg


----------



## albahurst (Jul 12, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, Ahhhhhh....very pretty!

Peggy


----------



## Bonny (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok Question time again.

The last 2 days not including today Bonny has been grouchy. Ok well this evening Bonny is very jumpy. She looks skinnier to me tonight also.Her hips seem to be sticking out more. IDK I am a bit concerned with her nervousness and I am going to post pics of her to show yall what I mean

Also she had this very loose stools in her pen tonight.

Opinions????

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-12-08129.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-12-08141.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-12-08145.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-12-08146.jpg

And looking at her from my view standing up.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-12-08148.jpg

And the poo (sorry) is this cow patty?

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-12-08156.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 12, 2008)

She is pacing and then leaning on the wall.

Anyone??

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-12-08158.jpg


----------



## bingo (Jul 12, 2008)

What is her udder like tonight? Can you express anything?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 12, 2008)

It didnt look much different than yesterday, although it is a bit fuller. I was able to express a few drops but couldnt tell much. Should I try again?


----------



## weerunner (Jul 13, 2008)

Bonny, I found that my mare got antsy and started pacing and acting like she'd go any minute a few weeks before she delivered. The time of day each day that she did these behaviors was almost exactly the time of day it was when she foaled. She paced, got up and down several times, rubbed her bum, etc.. around 9 - 12 at night, then she'd go back to sleep and leave me watching all night on the camera. Then on day 325 she delivered a filly at 945 pm. So I would keep an eye out for WHEN she is acting this way, might help you decide what time of day she'll go.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks wee runner good idea!

She is her grumpy self this am. Again she wont let me touch her bag.

It seems her bag is making very slow process now.

I am not sure why she was a nut last night but I am glad she is ok. It started before sunset, she saw the kids across the street jumping on the trampoline as usual, and this is 3 acres away, and she just turned and bolted. She nearly pulled me down. Thankfully I didnt let go of the lead rope. ( we were out munching on the grass for a bit) She even tried to get back in the pasture . she was pawing and overall acting frantic. It took me quite a while to settle her down.

Even after I put her up she continued for several hours. I had never seen her act that way.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 13, 2008)

Posting some pics...

This is July 2nd






July 13






July 10






July 13


----------



## shelly (Jul 13, 2008)

LisaF. said:


> Shelly - I am sorry - I was reading back through some of Bonnie's information and pictures and I seen where you had asked me about the Foaling Calculator - I guess I didn't see it before - Here is the link - I hope it works.
> 
> http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/breeding...ling/index.html
> 
> ...



Thanks Lisa F. though I put in the breeding date and the foaling date came back 2010! I don't know if the calculator is messed up or what? The May 22nd. seems right but it should be 2009 not 2010!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 13, 2008)

She is grouchy. Tried to kick the other horses bite them. pinning her ears at them.

Lisa I am sending you a pic in a pm...


----------



## Keri (Jul 13, 2008)

My mare was slow to bag too. It would grow, then stay that way for a few days before growing again. Drove me nuts becuase I couldn't think it could get any bigger, but it would! OH!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Keri, I was told it could grow then slow. I guess its pretty normal. Did you ever feel or see movement?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 13, 2008)

I think she has gotten bigger since april..

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-14-08013-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...7-13-082066.jpg


----------



## Fantasia (Jul 14, 2008)

Have been following this thread with much interest. I think we can safely say this will be one of the most awaited foals this season!!!

That photo July 13th from the rear looks like baby may be starting to centre. Is Bonny getting "heavy back feet" when she walks? Not wanting to pick up her back feet properly and plonking her feet down heavier? That's a sign they are getting close! Any sign of the bump moving back towards hips and down?

I know you mentioned you had a couple of good foaling books? Hope you have Complete Foaling Manual by Theresa Jones - I re-read it every foaling season





My maiden this year had us on tender hooks. I blood tested (neg), wee tested (pos) then she just never did a thing. No bag, only slightly bigger tum that disappeared again. I truely thought we had a phantom. Ended up having her manually tested (she 35.25) which was positive. She grew in size, but never bagged until 24 hours before. With small nipples that never grew until she was in labour. Over cooked, but very fine little filly.

Will be awaiting your arrival with anticipation!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 14, 2008)

I need a Bonny update!!


----------



## shelly (Jul 14, 2008)

ME TOO










I looked at both pics and YES she is definitely bigger now






Any movement yet?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 14, 2008)

Fantasia said:


> My maiden this year had us on tender hooks. I blood tested (neg), wee tested (pos) then she just never did a thing. No bag, only slightly bigger tum that disappeared again. I truely thought we had a phantom. Ended up having her manually tested (she 35.25) which was positive. She grew in size, but never bagged until 24 hours before. With small nipples that never grew until she was in labour. Over cooked, but very fine little filly.



Sounds like my situation! Only add to neg Us abdominally and she is growing. LOL!

I still worry there is no foal! Only a false pregnancy. I am waiting for a female vet of my friends to call back, she lives on the next street over, hoping she will make a house call! And palpate my Bonny girl.

Going out to check and feed now.


----------



## shelly (Jul 14, 2008)

OH that would be so exciting!!!!! Keep us updated


----------



## Bonny (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok so my picture taking skills were before coffee and I am not fully awake so they didnt come out very good.

But what I see that has changed is her bag is longer not so much fuller and it is starting to lower in the front.

I still get only clear fluid but it is much easier to express, well when she holds still. She doesnt want me to touch.

I cant tell a thing about her vulva at all when she is standing up.

But laying down it seems to be more relaxed. I dont know, and dont trust my opinion anyways. Thats why I am greatful for yall who are hanging in there and helping me through this. Mostly its Bonny that will benefit!

I feel like a student with many teachers!





So on to the pics.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08001.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08016.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08013.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08004.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08007.jpg

and the pics of her vulva laying down

this was in May

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...5-1-08061-1.jpg

yesterday

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...7-13-082010.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 14, 2008)

I absolutely don't think this is a false pregnancy!! You ARE going to have a foal! Just when, who knows! But I can't wait!!!!!!!!!

Let us know the minute you hear if that Vet is comming!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh I will for sure! I hope she can. Hubby was looking up cameras last night and he hasnt made up his mind which one yet.



but when he does we will get it up. Hope its not to late!





I wake up on my own in the middle of the night and I check her with a spot light from the porch, but it would be nice no to disturb her.

Any comments on todays pics?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 14, 2008)

Theres a huge difference in her vulva! The pressure from the foal has made it swell! Thank God horses don't sit down. ouch!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok I deleted the blurry pics her are the new ones

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08021.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08022.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08025.jpg


----------



## Keri (Jul 14, 2008)

I would say you have at least a week or two. Her bag has tons to grow still. But she is also maiden, so you never know. Are you stressed yet???


----------



## shelly (Jul 14, 2008)

Things seem to be moving/growing more and more every day...any movement seen or felt yet?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 14, 2008)

well the other day I think I may have seen something stick out higher in her flank area. But I am not sure because it seems her flanks used to be fuller and harder to the touch, and now I can see a muscle that runs from the back downward to the front and it kind of sticks out. She was tearing the grass and I could see that muscle tensing so maybe that was it.

See I think she is lower. I thought I posted these pics but I looked back and I didnt so here they are

Back around april she seemed to be much higher,Now she seems lower


----------



## Bonny (Jul 14, 2008)

Keri, Yes to a degree! More so I just want to know for sure if she IS or ISNT preg!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 15, 2008)

Any new Bonny news this morning? I miss my little Cookie so much.


----------



## shelly (Jul 15, 2008)

OH YES, definitely lower and bigger around!!!






Will she let you do the morning belly feel when you give her grain or treats?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 15, 2008)

She is so tired of me messing with her. I take my am pics today, she seems the same as if all the progress came to a halt? She is still grouchy and ever little bang makes her jump.

If anything changes I will let yall know. Thanks for asking!





Yall have been the best!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 15, 2008)

I do have one question, it seems to me her flanks have sunk in some. Would yall look and see if you agree. I dont know if you can tell anything in these pictures.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08020.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08019.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-15-08031.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-15-08033.jpg


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a young mare that "always gets a bag" when she is cycling. ( A LARGE BAG) So perhaps this is what is happening to your mare?

They are all so different.......................it is confusing for sure, but with all the testing you have had done that says she is negative for pregancy she is probably not in foal or was not at the time of testing. Hopefully you will have a nice foal in the year to come.

Please let us know, the bag you show photos of is "not a bag" in my opinion.

B

Oh gosh!

I did not read all the posts nor did I see the photos of her "sides". She does appear to be bred but cannot tell how far along at this point.

PS. I did not read all of the comments either...............



Sorry.

B


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 15, 2008)

Bonny,

I am not sure that her flanks have sunken, althought it appears that way. What I am thinking is that in reality the baby has "dropped" down which is making your mare appear to be thinner in that area.

So what you are seeing is a change in where the baby is being carried and there are normally 3 of those changes that I notice which seem to occure in the month or so before birth. The baby will "drop" down first, then move back, and then finally will rotate into position in the hours before birth. Sometimes these changes are subtle, other times they are very obvious, and it always depends on the mare and the fetus.

Like I Shelly said, it is obvious that there is a change in her shape and that things have "dropped".

As far as being jumpy, since she is a maiden mare, she doesn't understand what is happening. I am betting that the baby is kicking and just generally causing havock due to it's cramped quarters and she doesn't understand why she is feeling the sensations that she has.

I wonder, does anyone know if mares can have false labors like humans can? I only wonder because I know that mares can actually stop the early stages of labor if necessary for the safety of the foal, so would they be more likely to have "false alarms" because of this?

Also, being cranky is normal as well. She is after all carrying all that weight and just looking at her makes me tired. Laughs. As far as things coming to a halt, they haven't. There is obvious changes in the past week, but more changes in the bag, which are the most obvious, may not be so obvious until closer to foaling since she is a maiden. So don't get discouraged as you are doing everything right by just watching her like you are doing.

Do keep an eye on the area immediately on either side of the tail head where the tail joins the body. If you press lightly next to the tail head, you should see how easy (or not) it is to move the tail head. The closer to foaling, the more like jello this area gets, and the easier the tail head will move. This will probably be one of your changes that you will start to notice before long. The muscles in this area must relax to allow the baby to be born. On maiden mares, this area may remain firmer longer, at least that is my experience.





Can't wait to see how she progresses.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Mzbeth its ok. Its been a hard to follow story thats for sure.





at this point she is at a stand still in my opinion.

The last few days she has been very grouchy and also she has been nervous acting. Today she seems sluggish.

Dont know whats up but I am feeling better about everything knowing better what to look for and what she is doing.

It will be interesting to see how this all plays out!

Thanks Sunquest were posted about the same time,lol. I am not exactly where she will get jello ish but I think I get it! this area?

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-15-08012-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-15-08029-1.jpg


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, in that area right around the tail. It is most obvious to either side of the tail. It is just a softening of the muscle tone. I have seen some horses really jello like, and others firmer, but in all cases, the muscle tone will change by the time the mare foals. So if you gently press and release, you can see the horse's muscles "wiggle" more than normal.

I tend to check in the approximate area that I put in green on your picture as you can see the area above where I gently press give more as foaling grows closer and this same area will move the tail where it joins the body.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Sun!

Thats lower than I thought. I will post a video- yall tell me if its jelloish. I love digital cameras! Whatcha think?

first a few pics, it is looking softer to me. AND when I just tried to express some fluid it squirted everywhere! It was clear but the most I have ever gotten. Before it was just a few drops.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-15-08047.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-15-08050.jpg

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...=7-15-08060.flv


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Jul 15, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> My mares udder has never done anything like that from being in heat or the weather. And she has had 2 foals.


YOU CAN HAVE HER TESTED AFTER SHE IS ABOUT 4 MO. ALONG. SOME MAY NOT TEST POSITIVE UNTIL LATER. SOME MARES WILL SHOW IN THE SIDES AND OTHERS CARRY UNDERNEATH. SEVERAL OF MY MARES USUALLY DON'T SHOW UNTIL LATE IN PREGNANCY. KEEP WATCHING.


----------



## weerunner (Jul 15, 2008)

That looks pretty squishy to me and she flicked her tail up and down, rather than side to side. I'm thinking were getting close, say a week or so.


----------



## Keri (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha! Poor girl! She's probably wondering why you're probing and prodding her. Then all the photos! She's sure going to hide from you one day!!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 15, 2008)

All seeems to be well here. I've been here, just woke up this morning and ended up so sick today I couldn't even post! Well I think I posted first thing and then bam! The 12 hour bug? Wierd!

Bonny, did you ever hear any thing about that Vet?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 15, 2008)

I talked to my friend and the vet hasnt called her back I guess from what she says she is out of town a lot. So I am waiting.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 16, 2008)

Bonny, you are the first thing I think about when I wake up in the morning! I always think about what might have transpired during the night.





Hope you're getting some rest!


----------



## shelly (Jul 16, 2008)

Joyce,

How are you feeling? Hope your headache and tummy are better today





LisaF.,

Hope your migraine is goon too





Bonny,

Todays update is being anxiously awaited by all








MOCHA was bred to JOEY yesterday so keep your fingers crossed





Cookie is getting more and more interested in him so she should come around soon too


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm much better Shelly, thank you!

LisaF I also hope you headache is gone! Every headache I have are migraines. I don't know what brought mine on yesterday.

Shelly, your mare is just more of a hussy than mine! hehehehe! Just kidding! Lets hope the filly fairy is good to us!!!

Bonny, it's time to rise and shine!!! Where are you?????


----------



## shelly (Jul 16, 2008)

FILLY FAIRY-FILLY FAIRY











It's going to be a LONG 11 months wait


----------



## Bonny (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok update this am- Nothing.





Everything looks and feels the same. Glad both Joyce and Lisa are feeling better! Shellylooking forward to this next 11 months with you!





I hope for some changes through the day and if there are I will let yall know!

I know I say this every day but I really am greatful for yall! I look forward to yalls opinions and comments!





Here are todays pics you can see what I mean that there is a standstill.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-16-08001.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-16-08004.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-16-08013.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-16-08012.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good!!

Do you think you have all your stuff you need for foaling, Bonny?

Maybe experienced people can make a list of "must haves"??? Just so you don't miss anything?

You never know.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 16, 2008)

I started one from a book, I am going to put it out in the barn to keep it handy just in case.

This morning there was something different that I want to ask yall about.

Normally Bonny leaves me 4 piles of poo to clean in the morning. This morning she left me seven. And she also decided some time last night to destroy her stall, dragging the hose over the fence and halfway across the stall.

Silly Bonny.

It was odd to me that she left me so many presents to clean up!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 16, 2008)

I just found a local mini breeder and he came to see Bonny.

He said she looks pregnant to him and that she isnt close to foaling I asked what close meant and he said 24-48 hrs! LOL I am thinking close as in weeks! Anyway he said he thinks about 6 weeks to go.

He also didnt feel the foal. So he did say the same that he thinks she is but it could be false to. But he did say that he has had many he couldnt feel.

So helpful but not.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 16, 2008)

My pregnant mares seem to go to the bathroom more often than my non preg. ones. Probably I am assuming because of a space issue internally with the foal taking up more room so it cant hang around inside..LOL


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 16, 2008)

Humm. It has been my experience that the mares start to produce a bag as early as the last 4 to 6 weeks of pregnancy. This is also what most experts say. But, many mares wait until a little closer to foaling time to produce a bag. This is very much a mare dependent thing, and with maidens you just don't know.

So, with that said, I would suspect that your mare has *LESS* than 6 weeks to go as you started to notice changes in her bag almost 2 weeks ago and have the pictures to prove it!



So I would say within the next month if you go by when she started to create a bag.

Glad that a breeder came and looked at her. Seeing in person is worth much more than pictures.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks again Sun! I guess thats true if she started 2 weeks ago.

I feel like this has been a long two weeks!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 16, 2008)

Just curious what yall make of this. This pm her vulva looked wrinkly underneath and bulges in the middle.

the 14th:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-14-08007.jpg

tonight:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-16-08021.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-16-08042.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm here, wish I could help.



You're doing a great job, Bonny! Hang in there!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww thanks Joyce!


----------



## shelly (Jul 17, 2008)

RISE-N-SHINE !!! WE NEED OUR BONNY UPDATE


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 17, 2008)

LisaF. said:


> I know I have a very hard time feeling the foals move. In fact, I have very seldom caught them move at all. That could be me doing something wrong thougth.


For me, it seems that in the last month of pregnancy I can't feel the foal kick or move hardly any, but I can certainly see and notice the shape of the mare's belly change when that foal shifts from side to side. I find that it seems to be 3 to 4 months before foaling when it is easiest for me to feel the foal move and kick and it gets much quieter the closer it gets to foaling. Again, that just may be me, but I suspect that since room is limited, the baby can't play as much in there.





So at about seven months, just about at feeding times, I give the mare a belly hug and place my hands on her belly just in front of the utter and gently hug the mare. (I don't want to squeeze too hard and scare the mare into kicking me!) This is when I can feel the baby push or kick back at me. You just have to be patient and try often. And of course most often the mare will grump at me if the foal kicks because I "woke up the baby!" laughs.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I decided to do another wee foal on Bonny to help rest my nerves about if she is or if she isnt pregnant.

POSITIVE!!!


----------



## wc minis (Jul 17, 2008)

Yahoo!! Congrats to you and Bonny


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 17, 2008)

I DO LOVE those weefoal tests!!!!!!!!!!!! O happy day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelly (Jul 17, 2008)

YIPPEE-YAHOO-CONGRATS!!!!









Now if we only knew HOW FAR ALONG OH!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL, Shelly! OH!

I am hoping soon as in the next month or so!

We had a pos in Feb 20th so lets just say she is at least 267 days!

Whats the average mini mares foal? 325?


----------



## shelly (Jul 17, 2008)

Good. at least we have a goal time ... so when are you getting a camera on marestare so we can all watch in anticipation?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 17, 2008)

Bonny, are you thinking of any names yet? So many people didn't believe the changes you would see, and told you she wasn't in foal, I think you should name the baby, Bonny's I TOLD YOU SO!!!! LOL!!

I bet your foal will be beautiful!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I havent thought about it because I didnt know!

But I do have 3 options still about her pregnancy:

1. She is in foal from before I got her last Dec to a sorrel pinto stally due now through November.

2. She is in foal from February when we had the stally here putting her about 5 &1/2 months due January to a black and white pinto stallion.

3. She is in foal from May to a Stallion that I believe we said was a silver dapple? Putting her 70 days and due next April.

Given everything Yall tell me!


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah that's great news! Glad you finally know


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm going to go with. . . .

door # 1


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to vote for #1!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks yall for replying! I am starting to get my hopes up!

Names hmmm, well Bonnys full name ( unregistered mare) is Texas Bluebonnet AKA Bonny

My Paint mares name is ShyAnne Texas Star.

We are doing the Texas thing Beings we live in Texas. ( my sons idea)

So Colt names:

Texas Surprise





Filly names:

Yall put your 2 cents in!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 18, 2008)

The breeding with the first stallion was never witnessed. She was pastured with him and another mare, from about June ( could be as early as april) - December when I got her. Thats why I dont know for sure about the breeding dates with him.

I can add pics of her from Dec so you can see her changes.

Jan






March






May






July






April






July


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 18, 2008)

It's got to be the stallion she was with before you got her. Dang she looks good!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 18, 2008)

Todays pics.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-17-08070.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-17-08067.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-17-08069.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-17-08080.jpg


----------



## shelly (Jul 18, 2008)

From that last pic of her from the side---looks like she has dropped some to me!



I am going with door #1 also and I would give her another 2-3 weeks as her bag does still have alot more filling to do



Though being maiden-she might not get more until she foals!!!








So if it was by the sorrel/pinto stallion, do you know if he was tobiano or sabino or what? What were his markings? Is Bonny a grullo or red dun? (I'm playing with the coat calculator



)


----------



## Bonny (Jul 18, 2008)

I think Bonny is a red roan/ or Bay roan. She may be going gray.

I didnt get a good look at the stally but my guess is sabino.

I was thinking she looked like she dropped some also. She is rubbing her tail head alot. Cant keep her tail braid in at all! Silly girl!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 18, 2008)

She's getting there!! I can't wait to see this baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 18, 2008)

Bonny looks roan to me.

I, too, choose batchelor #1. Although I'm surprised, considering the shape she was in at the time.


----------



## shelly (Jul 18, 2008)

Do roans have a dorsal stripe-cause I definitely see a dorsal stripe




That's why I went with a grullo! Maybe Zebra dun? Or do Duns NOT have the dorsal?



I'm sooooooo confused by colors OH! OH!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 18, 2008)

shelly said:


> Do roans have a dorsal stripe-cause I definitely see a dorsal stripe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Bonny has what they call "countershading." And yes, duns have the dorsal stripes, sometimes a lot of other stripes, too!


----------



## shelly (Jul 18, 2008)

shelly said:


> Do roans have a dorsal stripe-cause I definitely see a dorsal stripe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess what I was looking for was BUCKSKIN not DUN OH!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 18, 2008)

shelly said:


> shelly said:
> 
> 
> > Do roans have a dorsal stripe-cause I definitely see a dorsal stripe
> ...


Buckskins may or may not have dorsal stripes. Buckskin is a dilute color. If the cause of the dilution is the Dun factor, there most likely will be a dorsal stripe. If the animal is a dilute because it has the cream gene, there may not be a dorsal stripe.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 18, 2008)

Sheesh! I thought Duns had the dorsal stripe and Buckskins do not!

I GIVE UP :arg!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 18, 2008)

Color wise on Bonnie.....She is greying. Her tail is a tell tail sign of that. If she was a roan it would be black, but being its half white, thats a good clue at being grey.

As for base color I am going to get bay(have seen a few of these as well as own one).

Do you know the colors of her parents?

Regular buckskins do not have dorsels. IF they do they are considered a buckskin dun.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, my turn to get confused. I thought horses that are genetic grays usually show the graying on the face, first. Bonny's face is dark, that's supposed to indicate roan,right?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 18, 2008)

Like Ashley, I agree she has tell tale signs of gray, but yes roans do have darker heads, thats why I think she is a bay roan going gray. Although we will never know for sure about her roan because she has no papers, no one to ask. Although her last owner told me she was roan.

She has all the bay points, her legs now also have roan on them, or graying.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok so here is an update. I dont know if it means anything or not but Bonnys vulva was puffy the other day and this am it is really soft and sunk in looking. I have an old pic from April to compare to. So all yall that know what relaxing vulvas look like please take a peek and give me your opinion.

Also today she has had very loose poo.

Please take a look at these pics.

4-15-08

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-15-08025.jpg

7-16-08

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-15-08025.jpg

Today:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-17-08098-1.jpg

And a pic not quite as important. The red circle is ribs but the green is a mystery to me!


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like the foal is leaning up against the side of Momma, lol!





I bet it feels GREAT to finally *KNOW* that she is in foal huh?


----------



## Ashley (Jul 18, 2008)

Most of the time you do get the grey on the head first. Typically you will see goggles on the eyes. HOwever not all show that. I had a black colt one year that didnt start showing his grey until a yearling and it was "sabino looking" on his body, not head.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 18, 2008)

Hopefully Bonny dont mind me reposting this pic. So if you look at her head, it is not solid. You can see the grey on her ears and her jaw. If she were a roan more of that would be dark. Also if you look at her straight shots you can see the grey on her forhead. The only solid she has on her head is down the bridge of her face.

She could of been a roan, but alot of people sell greys as roans to try and decive the buyer as greys dont sell good normally.

If you go to Lewellas pony page you can see examples of roans

http://www.platteridgefarm.com/mare3.html


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 18, 2008)

Gee thanks, Ashley. Get me drooling over a bunch of Shetlands!





Actually, I hadn't gotten to see Bonny so "up close and personal." On my computer, the pics have been a little smaller than a postcard. I agree, there are a lot more white hairs on her face than is typical for roans. With that dark down the middle of her face, she looks a bit more like the varnish roans I've seen come up in Appy discussions (and no, I'm not suggesting she's an Appy.) Do minis do varnish roan?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 18, 2008)

*Anyone have a comment about this Please???*

Ok so here is an update. I dont know if it means anything or not but Bonnys vulva was puffy the other day and this am it is really soft and sunk in looking. I have an old pic from April to compare to. So all yall that know what relaxing vulvas look like please take a peek and give me your opinion.

Also today she has had very loose poo.

Please take a look at these pics.

4-15-08

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-15-08025.jpg

7-16-08

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-15-08025.jpg

Today:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-17-08098-1.jpg

And a pic not quite as important. The red circle is ribs but the green is a mystery to me!






[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 18, 2008)

Wish I could help, Bonny. I have no idea.

But I'm thinking of you, of course!

Cookie was bred again this morning!


----------



## h2t99 (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks promising!!! There is definately a difference. I would watch her. Good Luck!!


----------



## shelly (Jul 19, 2008)

Bonny, that pic of the bulges is red-ribs and green-baby moving around! How is she today?

I will be out all day but will check back in tonight!!! Good luck...Shelly


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 19, 2008)

Just wanted to add that I am enjoying watching the Bonny developments and I think this thread is great for those of us new to foaling (I also have a mare here I purchased in foal, who was pasture bred and I have been watching her FORRREEEEVVVVVVVEEEERRRR now!).

She definitely looks a lot different in the vulva pic from last night.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 19, 2008)

How far along is your mare Crescent? Is she a maiden?


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know for certain. I am in the pulling hair out stage now, kind of like you




at least Bonny is making progress!

I have a thread here called "Waddling mare" looking for input, that has a couple of current pictures. I have some doubts as to whether there is a foal at all these days, but weeks ago I was positive the movement I saw had to be baby.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 19, 2008)

I will check it out and see what I can do to help you out!


----------



## shelly (Jul 19, 2008)

So Bonny--what's the latest on our Bonny girl


----------



## Bonny (Jul 20, 2008)

The latest is miss bonnys udder is swelling again and I could even see her bag from between her legs from behind for the first time! It was only a little piece but still progress!

So anyway tell me what yall think of these pics today. Pretty PLEASE!!!





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-20-08010.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-20-08007.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-20-08003.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-20-08006.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW!! You bet that bag is growing!!!! Yippppeeeee!!!!!!

GO BONNY, GO BONNY, GO BONNY!!!!!!!


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely making progress! I can see a difference from the earlier pictures.


----------



## shelly (Jul 20, 2008)

YUP, bag's definitely getting bigger









Have you been able to see/feel anything yet other than that "mystery bulge" the other day? I'm quite positive that was the foal turning around!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 20, 2008)

I still havent felt movement. Bonny was wide today also.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-20-08023-1.jpg

I am anxious to see if her udder is bigger tomorrow.


----------



## shelly (Jul 20, 2008)

Very wide indeed!!!






That baby must be laying sideways in there








Still curious why no movement seen or felt though---must be a very laid-back foal coming!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess I am never there at the right time. Ho Hum.





Bonny probably tells it "be still here she comes...again!"


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL! I bet you're right Bonny!!

I went up and snuck a hug with my Cookie Monster yesterday!! OMG, I miss her SO MUCH!!!!

I'm thinking of you and Bonny!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 21, 2008)

I took some tummy pics of Bonny today and some croup shots. Just to update.

Also she did some tail rubbing.

To me her tummy is weird shaped. wondering what yall think.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-21-08092.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-21-08102.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-21-08105.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-21-08122.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-21-08126.jpg


----------



## shelly (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like baby is all on one side...tail rubbing could be from pressure from baby, bug bites, a tick in there somewhere? Anyones' guess really...Shadow and Sahara are both still rubbing every couple of weeks. I put that MTG stuff on when they start and they will stop for a week or so then start again! OH!

How's the paint mare doing with her pregnancy?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 22, 2008)

Bonnys udder is not as big today as the last 2 days.



Sometimes I feel like giving upon her! OH!

My vet said he now has a rectal probe so he can US her internally. So hopefully next week he can come out. He is out of town this week.

I dont care when she foals, I just want to be prepared. Not knowing if she is due or not, if she is bred from Feb or May or before I got her is soooo confusing. One day I think she looks due then the next I swear she is only 2 months along.





Mini Mares are such a mystery!





My Paint mare is doing really well. She is really protective of Bonny and I. She likes to herd us and yesterday when Bonny was laying down sleeping Shy was standing guard. I know this is pretty normal herd stuff but its so neat to see it.



Its funny to see a 15.2 hh mare guarding a 35 inch mini, like its her foal.

Shys tummy is getting big and I know these mares are looking forward to fall as our weather is so hot and we still have August to go.

In the meantime I will keep watching miss Bonny, I hope the vet can US her soon.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 22, 2008)

Good News on Shyanne, Bonny! It's so much easier when you know when they are due!

In the mean time, all you can do is peek in on Bonny as often as you can, and hopefully your Vet can come out and give you some sort of Idea when she is due!

MY COOKIE IS HOME!!!!! She looks so much better after being gone only 10 days! She has shaped up and lost some weight! Now to keep it going!!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Joyce.

Glad you have Cookie Monster



back home! Is she still standing for the stally?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 22, 2008)

She was bred just before we put her on the trailer to come home, so yes! I think we are going to try her again on Thursday if Shelly has time. Her mare is also standing for him!


----------



## shelly (Jul 22, 2008)

YUP, Mocha is still standing for Joey and I will breed her every morning until she won't!











Joyce, you are more than welcome to bring Cookie over EVERY night until she won't stand TOO! I wouldn't want to miss her egg dropping on the off night! We can do 6 PM every night if you want too, just say the word!!!





I am going to try and get a bath and trim on Joey before I post better recent pics of him, but I promise to introduce him soon-properly!!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be over tomorrow at 6:00!

I agree with getting that dirt off Joey! He's going to look spectacular after a bath and grooming!!

Bonny, I'm sorry you are on such a roller coaster ride. I sure wish I could help you more.



Maidens are hard enough from what I've read even when you know their breeding date. You are so attentive to your horses, you will know when the time is close. Bonny is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 22, 2008)

Well tonight her udder is nearly gone.






Yesterday it was bigger than ever, tonight its tiny. I dont know what to think.

I guess tomorrow will tell.





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-22-08089.jpg

And if that wasnt weird enough she looked all scrawny. I thought for sure she may have miscarried but found nothing. Then went back out and she was big again. But still a tiny udder.

*Any thoughts on any or all of this?*

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-22-08086-1.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-22-08135.jpg

Does her tail area look sunk in?

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-22-08117.jpg

And from behind

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-22-08129.jpg


----------



## shelly (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much, the baby was just in a different position so it looked like she was skinny again!!!









Keep watching her and I bet her bag fills again soon...don't you just LOVE- to -HATE- to- LOVE those maiden mares :arg! :arg! :arg!


----------



## weerunner (Jul 23, 2008)

My mare went about a week after she had that "oh God, she aborted" look. I search all over my 2 acre paddock looking for the fetus to no avail. The next day she looked pregnant again. Baby just moved into birthing position and then decided that nope she wasn't quite ready to leave her nice warm home.



Not long now for you I'd guess.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks shelly! Always supportive to me!

Weerunner- is that how your mare looked? Like in the pic? That way I know what to expect. Also did she loose her udder also?

Shelly your right, her udder is back this am.





Photobucket keeps deleting my udder pic, sorry if yall are looking and they are gone.





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-23-08004.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-23-08002.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 23, 2008)

Also I wanted to add that I know why her stools are loose. She drinks a lot of water. A lot. It is hot here so that could be why.


----------



## New2Minis (Jul 23, 2008)

Well Bonny I think we are running a race here with our mares! Who's gonna go first??? LOL


----------



## Bonny (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL, I am back to thinking she isnt due until next year.





new2minis whats the latest on your girl?


----------



## New2Minis (Jul 23, 2008)

Bonny said:


> LOL, I am back to thinking she isnt due until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonny.....she is the same!! If the baby gets any lower I will have to put a support leg under it, LOL.


----------



## weerunner (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Bonny, I looked back at my records and Ladybug got the 'lost the baby' look on day 296 and foaled on day 325. Here are the picks of before and after taken on the same day. She didn't stay with the lost foal look, as baby moved back again. I'm thinking you're close definitely not next year!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3148/269637...acb526e09_m.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/269718...ffba315e2_m.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 23, 2008)

Weerunner, I hope so, all this!





Well I guess a few more weeks will show.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok sometime pics dont say as much as videos. I am posting a couple of videos PLEASE tell me your opinions!!!

I am sure she is preg, but still not sure how far along.

pics:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-23-08051.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-23-08067.jpg

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...=7-23-08080.flv

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...=7-23-08081.flv


----------



## New2Minis (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe this will tell you something....I was watching the 2nd video and my 13 year old was walking by the computer and said "Oh she looks pregnant!!" LOL.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 23, 2008)

That baby is growing more every day! This absolutely is a foal that was concieved before you got her. They do most of their growing twards the end, from what I have read and seen. Here we were thinking Shyanne was going to have her foal first! LOL!!!

I love the videos! Bonny looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess it is growing and it is changing sides. OH! I dont know anything anymore.





LOL, This was much easier watching other members waiting.





I am surprised how many of us are unsure and waiting.

I think we need a forum just for Is my mare pregnant ,& when is she due.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 24, 2008)

Good Idea about the seperate forum! I bet it would be popular!!!!

Cookie was bred again last night, so we skip tonight and try again tomorrow.





Hope all is well with Bonny today.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 24, 2008)

Bonny is the same today



Udder the same.


----------



## LisaF. (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Bonny,

I havn't posted as often as I have read your post - My internet connection is horrible in our condo - ( I have people living in our house and watching the miniature horses while we are gone).

Anyway, I just wanted let you know what I think - YOU WILL HAVE A FOAL THIS SUMMER! I am not a betting person, but if I was I would ( ALMOST...LOL) bet, all my miniatures on it.

I haven't had a chance to watch the video's but, I have looked at the pictures.

I go alot by the vulva - when you get a chance will you post new pictures of that?

Oh, and by the way - my mare hasn't foaled - I never thought I would say this - please don't foal now..lol- but, I am SO HOPING she waits until I get home. I trust the people watching her, I am just one of those that I want to be there - I want to know in my own mind if something goes wrong I have done everything I could.

Try not to worry - I know easier said then done - I am the worst about not worring about my minis.


----------



## crponies (Jul 24, 2008)

LisaF. said:


> I go alot by the vulva - when you get a chance will you post new pictures of that?


Only a horse person would understand such a request! LOL


----------



## Bonny (Jul 24, 2008)

Boy thats the truth!

LOL, as you wish Lisa! New Bonny vulva pics and because you have been gone a while a tummy shot. ( Sorry its dirty!)

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-24-08040.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-24-08036.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 24, 2008)

Edited for a better view.:


----------



## Bonny (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok so Its raining out and I am having too much fun playing on the puter.

This was Bonny in March, then yesterday.


----------



## shelly (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow seeing the two pics together you can really see a BIG difference!!!









It was a little deceiving just seeing one at a time...I'm going to guess August 17th, 2008 @ 10:30 pm(right after I go to bed!



)

We should get a pregnancy poll calendar going and guess dates for all these mares!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 24, 2008)

Shelly, I thought so too, look at this!

Feb 21 08






Today


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy Schnikers! She's gonna blow!






She is a beauty by the way!


----------



## shelly (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW---HOLY MOLY CONOLY What a [SIZE=36pt]BIG[/SIZE] difference!!!









You definitely will be having a foal this summer


----------



## kaykay (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought I would come back from the world show and see a foal picture!! Okay this could be as bad as Flirt LOL

Kay


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 25, 2008)

NO!!! Not another Flirt!! I COULDN'T STAND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 25, 2008)

Still nothing this am. Udder is still small.

I watched her last night for the first time through the night , just to learn her night behavior.

She lays down a lot to rest. Then she will lay flat for a bit.

Just wish I knew exactly how far along she is.

On that pregnancy gallery one of the members posted, Bonny looks like Fancy Pants. In the pic it says she was 7 months. That makes me wonder just how much time I could have left!

http://minipony.onestopequine.net/pggallery.html


----------



## Bonny (Jul 25, 2008)

More wide load pics.





No " V" yet.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 25, 2008)

WOWWEEEE!!! IT IS BALOON!!!!!!

She looks awesome with your care!! I can't believe she's the same horse you took home in December!

Are you thinking of any foal names yet???


----------



## Bonny (Jul 25, 2008)

Well still no name picked so why dont y'all help me pick a name for Bonny's foal while we wait for her to pop!

Remember it has to have Texas in it some how.


----------



## shelly (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree she looks like Fancy Pants but she also looks like Lacey at 10 months(290 days) 6th foal...and also Sadie at 11 months(309 days) 2nd. foal!!!






It's too hard to judge by other horses!


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, I hadn't seen her pictures in the last couple of days. She is looking a lot bigger on the sides now! I can't wait to see your new foal this summer....soon!

Are you seeing movement on her flanks?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 26, 2008)

Nope, havent seen movement.

The only thing I have seen is that weird lump that day.

She is the same today.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 26, 2008)

Bonny, this mare hasn't made any of this easy yet, do you think she's going to have an active foal in there jumping around saying, HERE I AM!!!!!!

Now that would just take away all your fun!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## MiniMomma (Jul 27, 2008)

Any news yet.. I have been following this thread... Your little horse is just like mine. Mine is a rescue have no idea the date she was covered or the father.........


----------



## Bonny (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing new to report. She is an inch bigger in her tummy, she is at 56 & 1/2 inches around.

her udder hasnt gone up or down in size from the other day, but it does seem bigger in the ams and smaller by night.

She still seems wider than lower so I guess we still have a ways to go. If she is preg from before I got her she could be due anytime from now till November. So I could still have a wait.

I hope the vet can come out one day this week to do the rectal US and give me a better idea how far along she is.

Speaking of rectal US on minis, can yall give me information? My vet has little to no experience with minis, Bonny is his only mini.


----------



## MiniMomma (Jul 27, 2008)

Bonny,

What would you like to know. We had to have one done this Thursday on another rescue mini- due to the fact that she bagged up and she had all the signs of getting ready to foal. She even had partial labor but no foal.

We brought ours in. She was very calm through the whole procedure. I think I was more stressed then she was... I am not an expert at them by any means...


----------



## LisaF. (Jul 28, 2008)

crponies - After I seen your post I had to laugh at myself. Yes, only a horse person would ask a question like I did ( I hope..lol).

Bonnie - I am home now so I will have a little more time. Wow, I can't believe she is so big. I think August foal for sure.

As far as the ultrasound - my vet will usually give them something to relax ( just a little if he has too - he won't if he doesn't have too) - he uses a bunch of gel - he will not ultrasound if he feels it is not safe for the mare. So, try not to be too disappointed if your vet doesn't get as far as he needs too. I have a feeling he will - she seems so far along - I just wanted to give you a little warning. I am with my vet - better safe then sorry! Sometimes the mare is just too small and his hands are too big to do the ultrasound. I sure hope he can for you - maybe you can get some sleep.

I noticed you are watching her at night - that is a great idea - I do the same thing. That way you can see her little changes and it will give you some warning something is up.

As far as the new Vulva picture ( still laughing over that). It looks like it is starting to relax, but it still has some ways to go and it needs to get longer. Of course, this can happen over night also.


----------



## shelly (Jul 28, 2008)

Bonny is looking great!!! Starting to drop a little I think from that last pic...my vet doesn't give anything to relax but will use a nose twitch to get their attention on something besides them doing the US!!! OH! OH!



I don't recommend using any tranqs when a mare is pregnant!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 28, 2008)

I haven't posted before but I've definitely been keeping up with what's happening (or not happening). Just wanted to say I think she's a VERY pretty girl!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 28, 2008)

Bonny tends to rear up when she is frustrated so I hope he does bring a sedative. When we US her on the abdomen she wasnt happy and moved a lot.

Some days I look at her and think she is close to foaling and other days I think next spring.

Todays udder:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-28-08002.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-28-08011.jpg


----------



## LisaF. (Jul 28, 2008)

Bonny - I think a " little" sedative is good. My vet only uses it if he has too. The vet doesn't want any tears, etc. that is why he want' them relaxed. Bonny is like any miniature sometimes they will through a little fit - they don't like it. So, it is something you have to be careful about. They won't mean to hurt you - but, they will wheel (sp) to get away.

My vet won't come to our house he is too far away. So, of course he has a set up for the ultrasound. While waiting on the vet ( you may have already done this) I would be looking around for the safest place for Bonnie- you- and the vet - to tie her up.

I am going to try and figure paint out today ( It is sad - that I don't know how to use paint).

I don't think you will mind - I am going to try and use some of your pictures and then post them.

Just in case - will you let me know if this is ok?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Lisa, glad your home safe! How is your mare??? Any foal yet?

You are more than welcome to use my pics! Also I use the edit in photobucket to edit my pics, its really handy!

You may want to play with that.

I am thinking of a spot, I have a stock but would have to add lumber to make it mini size! LOL

I will be glad when he gets here to help figure this out. I dont care if its now or next spring, just want to know!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 28, 2008)

He(vet) hasnt called back yet.

I noticed when I got home that her spine has a ridge near her tail today, meaning it is bony. Tell me if yall think this means she looks like her hips are falling away yet. To me she looked different kinda strange actually.


----------



## shelly (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree they look sunken in...the baby looks to be getting bigger and the weight is pulling her belly and all down making her spine look more pronounced! When is that dang vet coming already?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 28, 2008)

I dont know, that one pic looked weird to me.


----------



## shelly (Jul 28, 2008)

Judging from the new post and pics of the due date guessing game---I would have to say that Bonny has a little ways to go... more than I thought! Though she is maiden and that could keep her belly smaller!



:wacko WE NEED THAT VET SOON!!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 28, 2008)

I hate to be the negative nelly but if I had a vet that inexperienced with miniatures I personally would skip the ultrasound. I'd rather watch the mare like a hawk forever than risk it.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 28, 2008)

Your right, with his inexperience he could hurt her.

I want to post a few pics from tonight. I was told she looks kind of like the foal has moved into position.I want yalls opinion.

Her belly seems fuller from the side view and her back view has shrunk. I may be seeing things but I think I may see a slight V look? I hate to even think that but I need opinions!

yesterday:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-27-08020-1.jpg

tonight:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-28-08067.jpg

flanks seem fuller?

the 22nd:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-22-08086-1.jpg

tonight:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-28-08080.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-28-08081.jpg

And the V??? and fuller flanks?

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-28-08063.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 29, 2008)

Bonny, I think she is moving quickly!!!! I see lots of differences everyday. I think you're going to have a foal sooner than you think! I wouldn't be going to far away for too long!!!!!


----------



## Candice (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been following your posts all along and I'm just curious, what does her "milk" look like? I know she is a maiden, but I still think that can be your best indicator. Not fool proof, but combined with everything else can give you a better idea of where she is at.

I also don't think its wise to have an inexperienced vet do an internal utrasound at this stage. Good luck and Happy foaling, if you don't go insane by then.

I do believe you have the most anticipated foal of the year here.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2008)

This mornings pics.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08006.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08002.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08003.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08001.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2008)

I just looked at the pics, sorry about the mess, I hadnt cleaned her stall yes this am. She sure left me a lot of work! LOL silly mare.





Do yall think the foal is up in her flank? Getting into position?

Also her milk as of yesterday was still clear and her tail is still got resistance.

Even if the foal is moving into position it can still be weeks away right?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think you have weeks!


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2008)

I'M SOOOOOO CONFUSED!!!



:wacko



I don't know anymore from one day to the next-one horse from another



:RollEyes I'm going to stick to my original guess of Aug. 17th @ 10:30 pm!!!



:yeah



Any other guesses?


----------



## New2Minis (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Bonny.....

Did you see pics of my girl from last night



. Our girls are competing!!

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...96874&st=10


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm going to guess any time between now and a month from now and I would NOT do the ultrasound


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 29, 2008)

Bonny,

She has changed A LOT in the past week. In the last picture, it really does appear that the foal is starting to shift back. Check the milk. I have found that there are changes in the milk that tend to help me know much more. Read this link. While I don't taste the milk like the author does, I do go by color and stickiness to help.

http://www.ceoates.com/info/Mare_Milk.html

Since your mare sounds like the milk is clear, I would say that she is not going to foal today. BUT, I have noticed the shift in the pictures (That last one is very obvious to me), so I am thinking that within the next week or maybe two at the most. This would also coincide quite well with the 4 to 6 weeks before foaling a mare will start to develope an udder and your timing with your pictures on that.

As for her udder being not as full at evening feeding, that is very normal. The udder fills over night, and tends to shrink during the day with exersize. Watch this closely. If this changes and the bag doesn't get smaller during the day, and her teats look engourged and pointed more downward, then that is a huge sign that you want to be on your toes.

Keep at it.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2008)

Her milk is still clear and not easy to get. The last couple of weeks she has been cranky and yesterday and today she has stayed close to my Paint mare.

Tail has resistance.

I went out and took more pics because I wasnt sure, Bonny was leaning this am when I took pics.

I just dont know what I am looking at anymore!

LOL

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08014.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08017.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08032.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2008)

I do want to add something strange. I have noticed today when I brushed her tail that a BUNCH of tail hairs fell out. they all came from the top and they had roots on them. I have noticed her rubbing her bum on the fence. I have never seen so much hair come out at one time.I wasnt pulling just brushing as normal. I looked in and there are a bunch of short broken hairs also.


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 29, 2008)

Bonny,

Tail rubbing is also very normal when they get closer to foaling. Have you seen her pushing her bumm against a wall like she is using the wall to hold her up?

But, it can also be due to needing to be dewormed. So let me ask, Has she had her vaccines and has been dewormed within the past 6 weeks or so? If so, then the tail rubbing is most likely due to the pressure the foal is putting on her.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2008)

She is kept up to date on everything medical. But they both do roll in the sand a bunch and that could be causing irratation I guess.

Never saw her holding a wall up but do see her rubbing.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2008)

Tonights

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08076.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08086.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-29-08087.jpg


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Bonny,

She's looking great...keep up the good work and with any luck and alot of patience, she will HAVE THAT BABY SOON!






:yeah


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

I did the milk tasting about every AM/PM with my mare for about a month, and let me tell you it was VERY hard to get myself to do it at first (I won't even drink "regular" cow's milk!) but it was something that I definitely noticed a difference with with my maiden mare. It was MY first time having a mini baby, too, and not all those other changes I was supposed to watch for were a for sure with me (like baby movement, the backside becoming jello, tail losing resistance, vulva getting longer, etc). I would think I knew something and then would question it later - much like what you are going through!

But the first time I tasted (and then spit spit spit) my mare's milk it was incredibly salty - like sea water! As she progressed, it became more and more bland, to the point where the last time I tasted it before she foaled there was zero flavor. It never did get to that sweet stage for me, I think her colustrum started to come in right as she was foaling.

So go ahead and taste that milk and tell us what it's like



!


----------



## weerunner (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup, I tasted my mares milk too. I also did not find it got sweet, but it did change from salty to oily and bland and not long after it changed we had a foal. I'll do just about anything when it comes to figuring out when that baby will come.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 30, 2008)

I dont know If I am ready to try that just yet!

First its still not easy to get any milk/ clear fluid from her. When I do its only a few drops. There was a point where I got it to squirt but that was a while back.

I watched her last night and she laid down to rest a lot. I was hoping to go out and see a huge udder and LOL, nope smaller in the am than yesterday.

Reijel's Mom- your right I question myself constantly. I think I see something then I think I made it up.

I dont even know for sure that this mare is this far along. I feel like I have done next to everything possible that I can do to determine if this mare is bred and how far along she is.

I am frustrated and very tired, I dont want to be watching her like this if she isnt due till next Feb or April!

The only option I have left is to let my inexperienced vet rectal US her and I agree that is probably not such a good idea. But I am not sure what else I should do. And he hasnt called back yet, adding to my frustration.

I am sorry to vent.



I am a nutcase right now. I seriously dont know how yall do this over and over! I really want to say that for me the most frustrating thing is the not knowing when! Now- November, or Feb or April. My Paint mare is due in Feb and at least with her I know when to start watching and that she IS preg & due then!

I did contact wee foal and asked if it was at all possible that the last test I took ( a week ago) could pick up a 75 day gestation, and she said it was possible but was going to send my explanation to Dr Henderson. So with that we could be looking at early gestation bag development.

But what counters that is the wideness of her belly. See how this goes round and round?





Hubby is taking me out on a date tonight ( thank goodness) watch her foal while I am gone!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 30, 2008)

Poor Bonny, you're a wreck!!! I totally understand, as I would be the same way.

I'm just sorry there isn't much I can do to help.





All I can do is verbally support you and tell you, you are doing a FABULOUS JOB!!! Nobody could be doing more for their mare than you!

You have gone above and beyond looking for every bit of information possible!

I'M PROUD OF YOU!! YOU CAN DO THIS!!!! YOU CAN ABSOLUTELY DO THIS!!!

Hang in there!

Your friend,

Joyce


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 30, 2008)

This is why it is affectionately called mare stare. LOL. You stare at the mare until you think you no longer can, and then stare some more, and as soon as you turn your back to even use the restroom, the mare foals and you missed it! LOL. You know the saying "a watched pot never boils" LOL.

Since her bag started forming, it has not been even a full month. On the average, mares bag 4 to 6 weeks before foaling. That means that some will bag later, others earlier. So until you are well past the 6 week mark, I would not let down my guard. I know it is not helpful for you, but no matter how long it takes, it will be worth the wait. And just think of all that you will have learned. You will know exactly how this mare tends to react when pregnant.

Honestly, I still think she going to foal sooner rather than later according to the best guesses that you have. And yes, her bag can change and be fuller on some days and a little less on others.

Finally, my only other thought is that I wish all horse owners were as vigilant and caring as you are. There are many that would just say that it will happen when it happens and will just let the mare foal in pasture without any concern. Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Y'all for the kind words!





I wish I was as confident in her being almost due.

I have a vet appointment at 1:15. I am going to ask a mini vet breeder to go with me. I just met this person and seems very nice and knowledgeable. He has foaled many mares and been through many rectal US so maybe he can be of some help to the vet.

If he cant go I will try to do it on my own. I realize I am taking a risk. I just pray it goes well.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 30, 2008)

Its a no go on the vet. Bonny was rearing and thrashing about in the trailer. I was afraid she was going to hurt herself or abort. So I just put her back in the pasture. I guess he will have to come here.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 30, 2008)

Vet called, he will be out tomorrow at 230. I hope she dosent go tonight from fright!

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-30-08008.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-30-08011.jpg


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 30, 2008)

If she goes tonight, then the vet will be out for a foaling exam. Laughs. Either way, it sounds like he will be there tomorrow. Hee Hee.

Wish I could make it easier for you. But it appears that Bonny has other plans and has decided that you should suffer for a while.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 30, 2008)

Me thinks you may be right!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 30, 2008)

UGGG! I'm sorry! Things happen for a reason, I don't know why, but they do.

Bonny, take a DEEEEEEEP breath! NOW ANOTHER!!!!! You'll be ok and so will Bonny.

Do you have a VCR?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 30, 2008)

I do own a vcr, lol


----------



## Bonny (Jul 30, 2008)

to add, I know, I just couldnt pull out the driveway after I got her feet off the rail of the trailer. I was afraid she would do it again.

But its all good vet will come tomorrow!


----------



## Keri (Jul 30, 2008)

Will she ride quietly in the trailer with Shy?? My mare doesn't trailer well and she has to ride with someone to comfort her. OH!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 30, 2008)

Great for the Vet!

I have a video to send you! PM me your snail mail address and I will put it in the mail tomorrow morning. I did have the book "blessed are the brood mares but I can't find it ANYWHERE!!! I had completely forgotten about this video that I won on E-bay a while back!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 30, 2008)

She would ride great with Shy but, I dont have a full trailer. I can borrow one but it will take a while to get it. Then its really easier on me and the mares if I just pay for the farm call.


----------



## shelly (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Bonny,

How's our girl doing this am?



GOOD LUCK with the vet today...what time is he coming?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 31, 2008)

Nothing new to add this am. Vet is coming at 230. So I will let yall know after he leaves.


----------



## weerunner (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm eagerly awaiting your results and my own. I sent in 3 mare's blood samples for pregnancy last week and am awaiting the results. Here's hoping we are all doing the happy mare-in-foal dance tonight.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 31, 2008)

La De Da, La De Da. I'm trying to be patient. Now we are having a thunder/rain storm. I'll be so mad if we loose power!!!!!

I sure hope you can get some answers, Bonny........


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 31, 2008)

Bonny is typing......


----------



## Bonny (Jul 31, 2008)

OK!!!

I am so relieved!!!

The vet was able to do the rectal US. He wasnt able to get the probe in as far as he wanted to determine fetal size. BUT

he does believe her to be at least 6 months! He said she could defiantly be more, but with out being able to go far enough in, he cant be certain. He also did talk to a repro vet who told him that if he double checked with external US that if she was in the last month the foal would be able to be seen through the bottom of the abdomen.Which he did not see. Now he did say he wouldnt be surprised if she was to foal sooner, as she has been so complicated thus far!

He said to let him know if her udder starts to develop again.He said nothing would surprise him at this point!!! He also said her uterus is way to big to hold a 75 day fetus!! He could see fetal membranes.

He has decided he likes minis and is going to learn as much as he can and start working on them !





So at least I know I am not crazy!





So yea I need to still watch her, but now I know its not for nothing!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 31, 2008)

Well Bonny, I'm glad you can relax a little bit. I still think she is way further along than 6 months! But you sound a bit more relaxed and I'm glad about that!! I would bet my life, she will foal by the end of August........

Take a deep breath girl!!!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my six months I dont know if I can wait another 5!!!


----------



## shelly (Jul 31, 2008)

Only 6 months...NO WAY!!!! Maybe 9-10, she has udder development and is starting to develop the "V"



:yeah Too bad he couldn't get in far enough to size the foal--we'll just keep WATCHING and WAITING



:wacko



Good practice for us all next year!!!!



:HappyBounce



:BananaHappy



:rofl


----------



## Bonny (Jul 31, 2008)

He didnt say only 6 he said *at least* 6. He also said he wouldnt be surprised if she foaled in a month because she 'looks' bigger than 6 months. He said when he first saw her he knew she was bred.

So he said watch her for more udder development, and keep him posted.

I am going to be posting a few more pics and a video. Also he said that he felt the mini owner on here defiantly know more about minis!

One pic I will have a question about!


----------



## shelly (Jul 31, 2008)

OK-that sounds more like it!!!! My mistake, thank you for correcting me!



:yeah


----------



## New2Minis (Jul 31, 2008)

That is great news Bonny!!!



That means we are all pretty smart here on the forum, LOL



Good Luck with her and keep us posted...these mares are gonna drive us crazy!! I still can't believe my mare hasnt popped yet, LITERALLY!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 31, 2008)

No worries Shelly, it was probably the way I said it.Its so hard to get my words across on line!

Remember when yall said that she would get more jello like? well tell me if this is because it seems softer around her tail head:

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...=7-31-08030.flv

AND she seems to have less resistance...





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-31-08003.jpg

And new preg tummy pics! YES I now believe!

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-31-08009.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-31-08011.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-31-08027.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-31-08029.jpg

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Tell me what yall think!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 31, 2008)

new2 minis-, haha, at least I am not alone.........LOL!!!


----------



## shelly (Jul 31, 2008)

YUP -- jello-y



and boy that tail goes up pretty high!



:shocked Looks like a preggo belly to me




:yeah


----------



## shelly (Jul 31, 2008)

shelly said:


> YUP -- jello-y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice braid job on her tail BTW!!!!



:yeah


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 31, 2008)

Shelly, Bonny is/was a hairdresser! I agree! Her tail looks awesome!!!! Wish I could do that!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL! I did that so the vet could have easier access to her ummm, well you know!





Yall are so funny, I want beyy news and yall are looking at her braid!





LOL!


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 31, 2008)

I knew it! I knew that she was! Congrats on the pregnancy.

Yes, it does look like she is softer and more jello-y. The tail resistance is not how high you can lift the tail, but it is how strong the resistance is when you lift the tail. You don't have to lift it super high to tell. You are just looking for what is out of the normal for this mare as each mare is different in how much they resist you.

I still maintain that she is closer than you think. I have heard that ultrasounding in late term is very hard to tell just how far along they are because of the reasons your vet gave you where they can't get in far enough to see. Keep up the watching. I really think that you will have a foal sooner than what your vet thinks. I would still figure the average of 4 to 6 weeks from foaling that they start to bag up. That is putting you at just about 4 weeks from when you noticed her starting to produce a bag.

Added: Look at your previous video of you checking out how jello like she was. Compare to this one. The newest one shows how much the area around where you are pushing is giving indicating relaxing of the muscles. It is much more than the other video. The end of the newest video shows the jello type of effect well. Hard to say just how much more she will relax, but I am thinking there is definate change happening.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree. I have to think that with the positive wee foal in Feb and the positive in July that she is closer rather than further to foaling also.

Ok so If I go by 120 days on the Feb 20 positive wee foal that puts her about 282 days. Thats with Stallion #1.

If I go by the 6th months, with stallion #2 then she is about 168-179 days. If so then I have a lot of time left to worry.


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 1, 2008)

If you go with stallion 1, then according to your figures that would put her at a minimum of just about 9 and 1/2 months if you use the 282 days figure. That would mean appox. 6 more weeks left. I honestly don't think you have 6 weeks as she was clearly developing a bag through out the previous month. She is also showing signs that she would be closer than that if I look at everything you are posting about. The tail rubbing, the laying down alot, increase in the amount of stools and the softness of them, the shift in the position of the foal, and the appearance of her rear muscle tone relaxing. I could be wrong, and as I have said before that seeing in person is a bigger indication. But if she were mine, I certainly wouldn't let down my watching at this point as she could go any day. Again, just my opinion from what you are describing.

Still, she is most definately much further along than than what she would show with stallion number 2. There is NO way that she would look this pregnant with stallion number 2 and according to your number of 179, that puts her just shy of 6 months and your vet said that she was at least 6 months. No, my mares start to get wide at this point, but typically I can't see the uneven balance of where the foal is laying at 6 months. In my mind I would definately rule out stallion number 2 just on your vet statement alone.


----------



## shelly (Aug 1, 2008)

Bonny,

When did you do the FIRST weefoal test? Was it for the first stallion before you got her?

Edited to say:

I just went back in the post and you got a neg. in Jan. so I would say she is only 4 weeks MAXIMUM away from foaling!! Stally #1 was busy in September and October-who knows the actual dates?!



:BigGrin


----------



## Bonny (Aug 1, 2008)

I wsih he could have gotten the prob in further to see the foal. He could only insert his 2 fingers to hold down the back of the probe. So he didnt get deep at all.

I dont know how deep one normally has to go to get a good look but it would be nice to know, as that may shed some insight to how he could see a big uterus and foal membrane only being in about 4 inches. To bad we didnt see little hooves!

If anyone can tell me how far a probe is inserted to see I would appreciate it.

Yes, the first wee foal was in Jan for the first stallion, when it came back neg we brought the second stally, he didnt want much to do with her, then I tested her after he left( about 5 days later) and it was positive.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 1, 2008)

Just so yall are updated, ShyAnne, my paint mare, is 6 months preggers today!

She is getting big. 86-87 inches!

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-1-08011.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-1-08017.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-1-08019.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 1, 2008)

Shy looks awesome Bonny!!

I hope you are well and getting some rest!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 1, 2008)

Did you notice how many views this thread has gotten??? WOW!!


----------



## shelly (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree...Shyanne looks great!!!



:yes



How many horses do you have anyways?



Is Bonny your only mini?


----------



## Bonny (Aug 1, 2008)

Shelly- I only have 2 horses. ShyAnne my 10 yr old Paint mare- cutter bred and my little miss Bonny.

We live on 12 acres North of Houston Texas. My house sits on a 4 acre track with 1 &1/2 acres as a pasture behind the house. We have 8 acres of woods over the creek that runs left of our 4 acres. We built a strong bridge to take the horses and 4 wheelers over to the 8 acres.

My Pasture is in a corner of 2 neighbors pastures. One neighbor has 4 and the other 5 horses. So no loss of horsey company. Thats the other horses you see in the back ground. Bonny is the only mini of them all.





Diane, thanks that is a great idea!

Now to give yall a little bit more info about me and my household. I have been married 19 yrs and I have 2 sons 15& 13 and we have many critters besides the horses.

Here are Bonny & Shys companions-

daisy & her ducklings:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-24-08025.jpg

crested Mallard:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../6-21-08023.jpg

Our drake:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...nne/newb019.jpg

Chickens:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../6-21-08011.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../7-12-08112.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../5-30-08002.jpg

Hank and Honey:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-18-08016-1.jpg

Pickle the mini dachshund who love to horse back ride:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...shyanne4109.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/4793ShyAnne/color.jpg

Max who helps to take care of all the orphans:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...nne/buddies.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...y8-14-07058.jpg

Thats all, welcome home!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 2, 2008)

I sent a e mail to weefoal about the last test ( this was before I had the vet out)

This was the latest response:

Bonny

Would you be interested in sending urine to Dr. Henderson in New Zealand? If so, I can put you in direct contact with the lab. They will give you a import number and direct you through the process. Once the sample is at the lab, he can give you an answer and possibly "how far along" based on the hormone levels present. There would be no charge as they like to have urines that offer "problems" or "questions" to help with further development. It is your choice and up to you. I don't know if you have the time to collect more urine and post it off. I have urine cups if you need one. Please let me know.

Thanks,

Susan

This sounds like a good idea and I dont mind helping them out at all!


----------



## shelly (Aug 2, 2008)

OH Bonny, I would DEFINITELY send in a urine sample ASAP!!!!!! That would be a load off your mind to find out when she is due as well as finding out if there are any possible problems going on that you cannot see!!! Way to go girl



:salute





BTW Pickle is the cutest little guy ever



:wub


----------



## Bonny (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Lisa, glad your back, sorry your sick!

Thanks Shelly pickle is so sweet. She is actually my sons dog.

Bonny has droopy hips today,minimal udder, and she was very sweet today. Maybe because I spent 2 hrs brushing her and letting her graze the yard.

I think a late Aug early Sept baby. We will see!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 2, 2008)

Tonights pics.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-2-08014.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-2-08017.jpg


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2008)

You can sure see that baby has shifted! Hang in there! I would definately send in a urine sample and try and get some answers.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea, some comparative pics!

July 17th then Aug 2nd


----------



## Bonny (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Yall. No big changes in Bonny, but I did take some new pictures.

We are getting ready for the storm.

Hope everyone in the path stay safe!

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-4-08023.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-4-08024.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-4-08033.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope the storm doesn't hit you hard!

Bonny is really bulging in the back end! I think we are going to see one beautiful foal before August is over!!!!!

She looks awesome, you are such a wonderful horsie Mommy!!


----------



## shelly (Aug 4, 2008)

Bonny is looking good...any new udder pics?


----------



## Bonny (Aug 5, 2008)

Well as of the last report, Edouard is to give us a direct hit, although I am thankful it is only a tropical storm. We need rain, so that is welcome.

Bonnys udders were about the same still bigger in the am, smaller in the pm. Some mornings bigger than others.

This was yesterday am, I have checked on Bonny but havent taken new pics today. If it a significant difference I will update.

It seems the pocket in front of her udder is bigger now.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-4-08019.jpg

I am counting on yall as I cant tell if anything is or isnt relaxing.





So I am just watching and waiting!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok I just got back in and its wet out,



but I did get to take a few pics. I have a question, I hope yall can answer for me.

Yesterday her vulva was gappyish today her anus is, well, gone. Meaning there is usually a bun and today its almost flat?

Does this mean anything at all?

yesterday

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-4-08033.jpg

Today

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-5-08014.jpg


----------



## cowgurl_up (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been following this post for awhile now, but never posted. I hope you survive the storm! And I want to say, I've only had one foal so I am not even close to being able to give advice, but your girl looks very elongated today!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 5, 2008)

Storm isnt to bad, thankfully! We have had worse thunderstorms.

But Bonny seems very jelloy to me today also.

Tell me if yall agree...

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...t=8-5-08039.flv


----------



## shelly (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Bonny,

As far as the vulva and such...i would guess the foal was closer to the bum one day then the other that is why she looked "gappyish" and as far as being very jellyish...Yes she is very soft! The udder hasn't gotten any bigger yet so I still think you have a week or maybe two to go. BUT, just in case, keep watching her like I know you are!!!!!




Joyce is right, you are a great horsey mommy



:yes


----------



## Bonny (Aug 5, 2008)

Her udder started July 2nd, so 6 weeks make about Aug 13th. That makes us pretty close to ( hopefully) seeing the udder start to develop again.

Her bun is back and she is wide again. I have her on Camera( sorry not internet ) and am watching her.

I think she thinks this is funny!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 5, 2008)

Wish I could help you watch her too! I just know she is CLOSE!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 6, 2008)

Her udder is still the same and her vulva looks normal this morning.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Bonny! Thanks for the update!

Any piggy news? LOL!!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok so I guess I posted before a full cup of coffee. Her vulva is still longer and her bun is still flatter and her vulva is more pink inside!

Still not much change on the udder clear fluid, not much.

BTW I can only tell if I compare to older pics...

April 15:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-15-08025-1.jpg

today

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-6-08004.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-6-08005.jpg

Joyce- I have 3 weeks till I know if we will have piggie babies!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok tonights pics I dont see much change in her tummy, but see how she plants her bum against the wall?

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-6-08020.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-6-08028.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-6-08025.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 8, 2008)

LisaF, I am excited for you too!! Thats fun that you guys can go through this together!

Joyce


----------



## Bonny (Aug 8, 2008)

Well there just isnt much to tell.





Bonny was looking very long and relaxed in the vulva - even more pink inside. But now it is tighter and less pink.

She did this same thing around July 17th.

I am starting to think she is closer to 6 months than foaling.

I got the information and will be sending her urine off to New Zealand to have an essay. Lets hope Dr Henderson can shed some light.

Some days she looks huge and then other days she doesnt even look pregnant.

Lisa, could you please post some pics of your mare for me? I would like to see her. If you want you can e mail them to me...


----------



## choclat dreams (Aug 8, 2008)

I am no expert in breeding miniatures, my maiden mare did the exact same thing as yours is doing. Seriously it is like reading my notes on her. When she was way to far over due to have been bred when we thought I had another ultrasound done. turned out that she was not pregnant. We had two confirming ultrasounds on her earlier on, but she must have lost the baby at some point, weird how even a maiden mares body will still act pregnant when she is in fact not. Good luck to you hope everything turns out how you want it to.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 8, 2008)

choclat dreams - I am sorry that happened to you and your mare. How far along was she when you had her confirmed in foal? I just had Bonny US rectally last week and we saw uterus and fetal membranes, we werent able to get in far and did not see the foal. I also recently took a wee foal that was positive, and that would not have been if it was false pregnancy. Not pointing these remarks at you, lol, more reassuring myself!





I am tired, checking on her at night, this foal watch is hard! Kudos to yall who do it for months on end! I did have a friend who sent me a camera system, so that helps a lot. We have at least narrowed the choices down to Stally #1 or #2.LOL.


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 8, 2008)

You know, after reading the previous post I was also reminded of Carbons notes from last year. She did everything Bonny is or has done and looked the same. She was not pregnant, she elongated, she pushed against the wall, she had the same bag and , one day she lay down, pushed, looked behind herself and called to a non existant foal and then everything started reversing. vulva and anus went back to normal, gluteal muscles tightened again, bag receded and no more fluid. I even had people tell me that they saw the foal move back! there was only a phantom foal. A mare at 6 months gestation would not look like Bonny unless she was about to abort. They dont look any different than open mares maybe a bit heavier at 6 months.

I have had two mares have false pregnancies that even fooled my vet who said they would deliver in a couple weeks. No baby from either one.

I hope that I am wrong here.

Lyn


----------



## Bonny (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok,



I am thinking here.

I havent felt any movement at all.

But, would she have a fluid filled uterus and fetal membranes if there was no foal? Chocolat - did your mare pass anything? like an empty sac?


----------



## choclat dreams (Aug 8, 2008)

We did not find anything. But she could have done it before we brought her into a stall. Sadly where we live there are a lot of coyotes and such, you know? I hope your mare is just fooling you and is preggers!! As for the bag, she had absolutely nothing before we bred her, I mean you would have needed a magnifying glass to find her teats! She got a bag about the size of your mares to slightly larger, but then stopped. She got long in the vulva also.


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 8, 2008)

Bonny, we had an enlarged uterus and fetal membrane in one of the mares. They can resorb thise membranes and not pass them.

She was ultrasounded with a large uterine horn and fluid sac. We had no baby.

Lyn


----------



## Bonny (Aug 8, 2008)

Well the only hope I have is the positive wee foal. It says it can detect pregnancy and rule out false pregnancy. Since I got a

positive, can I assume that she is in foal? I am glad I have the urine essay to send off to Dr Henderson in New Zealand.

What do yall think? Did you get a positive wee foal on your mare that had just fluid lyn?


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 8, 2008)

I have never used the wee foal. I had heard before that they were not always accurate. I rely on ultrasound and Estrogen sulfate tests. Minis can do weird things, Ive bred them for nearly 30 years and they have fooled me many times! lol

They do it on purpose Im certain.

Lyn


----------



## Bonny (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Lyn. I guess there is still the possibility that she is closer to 6 months not due.

Or maybe she is due soon and just being strange.

I dont know anymore.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 9, 2008)

Let's foal already Bonny, I feel your mom's pain!






I keep checking in on your latest posts because I'm in a similar boat. I have all but given up on the one I've been watching since March (seller gave me written "due date" as March 14th, later told me mare had been with stallion till I picked her up last September! After deciding she's definitely not pregnant, I walked straight toward her yesterday standing square in the field, and for the first time I've seen, she was flat on one side and wide load on the other. Does fat shift like that, ever???? So for now I will continue to put the equipage on her at night, but everyone here thinks I need to forget it.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 9, 2008)

Bonny, I have been following this thread since it started. I feel your pain and wish that I could give you answers. But I am in the same boat as you with two mares.

One I am sure is preggers but according to the breeder should have foaled at the end of June. The other one I will think is fixing to foal anytime and then the next day I wonder to myself if she is even preggers. And I don't even have anyone in my area that will do ultrasounds! UGGHH!

I swear they laugh at me everyday when I go to check them.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 9, 2008)

CrescentMinis & cretahillsgal thanks yall. It stinks royally doesnt it! I am sorry yall are in the same boat as I am.

((( GROUP HUGS!! )))

Some days Bonny doesnt even look pregnant either, although last week we saw a sac and fetal membranes. I know she is pregnant, that much I do believe, I just dont know how far along. I could be watching her through the end of November. If she doesnt foal by then I have January to wait. If not by January, I guess she wont foal.

Yall please keep me posted!! Please PM me if something changes with one of your mares and I somehow miss the topic!!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, dont know what this all means, but Bonny has shrunk in belly size by 2 inches at the widest point. She looks narrower and not lower.

Maybe that means the foal is in position? Maybe not? Any thoughts?

these are from yesterday.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-9-08017.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-9-08027.jpg

this was from the 7th

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/8-7-08039.jpg

the 2nd

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...of8-2-08014.jpg

and the 17th of July

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...f7-17-08079.jpg

Yesterday:

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...8-9-08034-1.jpg

July 27th

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-27-08020-1.jpg


----------



## shelly (Aug 10, 2008)

This horse has be baffled...she does look like her belly is shrinking and that could be from the foal moving into position or it could be that she is not preggo and loosing weight! I hope you get that urine analysis back soon so we will finally know for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it may mean that she is resorbing the fluid and membranes and shrinking. She doesnt look as pregnant to me anymore. This is what Bailey did. Carbon actually had a false labor and a phantom foal.

As far as the wee foal, it could have been positive because she had a corpus luteum that was giving off the hormones of pregnancy rather than a placenta giving them off.

I just dont know. I think we are all just guessing now.

Lyn


----------



## Bonny (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks yall. I know yall want to help, other than just waiting and seeing what happens I dont know what else to do. I am sending off the urine sample tomorrow, hopefully we will have some answers.

Now tonight she isnt as wide but seems fuller again and lower again. She has very minimal udder but I was able to get a small squirt out tonight. Usually its pretty hard to get a drop. I dont know what to think at this point. I have been up and down with this mare since January. I am tired and frustrated. I feel like I have done everything humanly possible to determine what is going on. If I see her pass anything,should I have the vet out to flush her ?

Anyways here are pics from tonight. Maybe I just am wishing to think she looks bigger again. IDK. What do yall think?

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-10-08010.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-10-08013.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-10-08014.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-10-08001.jpg


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know either! She sure has the PG belly back, maybe the foal has turned and moved into a new position, like you mentioned. It is maddening isn't it! All we can do is watch and wait.

My big-horse neighbor was over today and looked at my mystery mare and pronounced her "extremely fat"! She is hoping there's a foal soon as it would be the easiest solution. To her, Annie was looking quite uncomfortable. Same way she's looked for a long time now! I've attempted to reduce her chubby belly in every known way and it's not happening.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 11, 2008)

Cresent, I hope all goes well for you. Thanks for everything.

Last night Bonny was restless but nothing.I am sending off her urine sample today. She was so sweet to comply to 'go' after only 5 minutes of waiting this am! Too bad her foal watch isnt that easy!

I will let yall know what the results are!


----------



## LisaF. (Aug 11, 2008)

Bonny,

I see a mare getting ready to foal. In a couple of the pictures it looks like she may have a milk vein - does she?

Also, did you get the picture I sent you - where I used Paint and I looked like a Kindergartner?

When will you get your urine test results back?

I would defiently order the test from Mother Natures. I think it is very accurate.

Has she been biting at her sides or stretching her legs? Anything different at all?

Gosh, Lyn after reading your post that is scary for me. I have never went through that and I hope I never do.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 12, 2008)

There really isnt much new to tell. I slept very sound last night so cant report any behavior, but the night before she was restless, she moved stuff around her stall, drug all the hay out of her bin and it was all over the ground. She was up and down a lot, enough so that I wondered ' hmmm what is she doing'. But then she settled down and slept.

She sleeps on the ground a lot. she likes to lay flat a lot.

Today upon morning inspection she seemed fuller in her vulva, not so much tighter but fuller even inside, which is still pinkish not red and not pale like it used to be.

And out of sheer desperation for a clue on what is going on here, I did taste her 'milk'. OH! I was expecting a salty taste and was surprised that it had no taste at all.

Tomorrow will be exactly 6 weeks from when I noticed her udder starting to develop. Her udder is still minimal, much smaller than before but still has a tissue formation of an udder inside the flab.

She was also grouchy again this am, wanted her breakfast and she is preg looking again.

Thanks again to those that keep trying to help me. Yall are the best!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry meant to add pics...





http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-12-08018.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-12-08016.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-12-08009.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-12-08007.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-12-08004.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-12-08026.jpg


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 12, 2008)

Bonny,

You may still have a few weeks. My mare Carnation did this to me for 3 months. Restless for much of it. Had a bag for 8 wks, the last final week she really poured on the milk and filled her bag. And grouchy of and on.

I didn't want to go through all the thread, when was she supposedly bred?


----------



## Bonny (Aug 12, 2008)

Muffntuf- she was pastured with this stally from ?- Dec 29th of 2007.

Then after being told she wasnt in foal I pastured her from feb 6 - 15 2008.

She is maiden also.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## New2Minis (Aug 12, 2008)

Bonny dont feel bad, my mare hasnt foaled yet either. AND I KNOW she is preggers!!! Any day now would be nice, I told her yesterday just to keep the baby that I didnt want to see it. Hopin that would get her going....but nothing!!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL!!!





I told Bonny I was worn out and needed sleep. She didnt care.


----------



## LisaF. (Aug 12, 2008)

Bonny - You are getting the hang of it now. I talk to my mares also - I don't think they care...lol

Ok - Bonny - You learn something every day.

I have never heard of tasting the milk - What does that tell you? Just curios...LOL.

Remember Sunrise that made a change and then for the last about 4 weeks just stopped - well, I finially seen another change yesturday finially. I will try to get pictures again for you.

I think you skipped my question in my last post - Did you receive the picture of Bonnie that I tried to draw on? If not, I will try to resend it.

Oh, and I love Bonnie's tail - how it is black on top and then goes to white - it is so pretty.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is a little more detailed info on tasting mare's milk:

http://www.ceoates.com/info/Mare_Milk.html


----------



## Bonny (Aug 12, 2008)

Lisa, I got one picture but not sure if you sent more than one, sorry I forgot to answer you.

What was the change btw?

Thanks for the link RM!!


----------



## LisaF. (Aug 12, 2008)

See you learn something new everyday...I had never heard of tasting the mares milk. You are brave Bonnie. Reijels Mom - thanks for posting that link.

Bonny - the picture had blue lines - just showing why I thought she was in foal and what her hip should start changing too.

That is ok - I skip questions by accident everyday.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 12, 2008)

Lisa can you re post it here? That way I will know if its the same one.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 18, 2008)

well its been about a week and I took off a few days of looking for signs to as if Bonny is going to foal soon or not. Today I decided to check her out and I did notice something I want to ask about. May be something may not be.

So what I did notice that is different is when she holds her tail there is an upside down V at the point where her tail joins her body. I looked back and I dont see it in older pics. From the top view it is harder to see with her color but from side view it is obvious.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08016.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08026.jpg

her udder is much smaller but there is more fluid from it. her milk veins are more firm.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08031.jpg

Her front and back view

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08008.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08011.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Aug 18, 2008)

well its been about a week and I took off a few days of looking for signs to as if Bonny is going to foal soon or not. Today I decided to check her out and I did notice something I want to ask about. May be something may not be.

So what I did notice that is different is when she holds her tail there is an upside down V at the point where her tail joins her body. I looked back and I dont see it in older pics. From the top view it is harder to see with her color but from side view it is obvious.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08016.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08026.jpg

her udder is much smaller but there is more fluid from it. her milk veins are more firm.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08031.jpg

Her front and back view

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08008.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08011.jpg


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 18, 2008)

My personal thoughts are that she is loosing the muscle tone back there as she should just before she foals. In the top photo it almost looks like she is much more hollow on either side of the upside down v. This is a good indication she is going to foal soon. Again, if she were mine I would be watching very closely. Right now it is jus about 6 weeks since you noticed her bagging. She seems to be on target.

Any changes in her milk color/stickyness?


----------



## shelly (Aug 18, 2008)

Well except for the smaller udder, she's back to looking very preggo again!!!




Ditto on the milk...sticky or not? When did you send the urine sample out? Did they say how long it would take for results?


----------



## Bonny (Aug 18, 2008)

Well smaller udder but seems easier to get more fluid.Not sticky kind of watery . Didnt taste today- no nerve! She does seem looser to me but I have no clue so Its a mystery for yall to decipher!





Here is a flood of pics for yall to analyze. ( I already have!)





Thanks for looking!

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08044.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08049.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08058.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08061.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08087.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08082.jpg


----------



## shelly (Aug 19, 2008)

How's Bonny today? Can't wait for those urine test results!!!!!!



:yeah



Keep us posted ok?


----------



## Bonny (Aug 22, 2008)

Morning Y'all!!

Hey Lisa that explains getting your e mail sent back to me!



BTW how is your mare???

She hasnt foaled.

But she still seems more open on the inside and still pretty pink not red.

Her one side of her udder is growing again although not much.

As far as new behavior she doesnt want me snooping around her vulva area anymore and will try to get it away.And her vulva is still more relaxed than a month or so ago. Her tail still has resistance although it may be less, I cant tell anymore.

Dr Henderson hasnt received her urine sample yet, hope when he does its not to late to test it.

Anyway here are this ams tummy pics. I cant tell if her hips are pointy or her tail head is raised. I need yall to decide.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...ne/82208001.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Aug 22, 2008)

sorry,meant to add this one...

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...ne/82208012.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 22, 2008)

Morning Bonny!!





Man her hips are flat and sunk in on the top! Yeah!!! That baby is growning, look how wide Bonny is getting!!!!!

I'm so excited for this baby to come!!! I just wish we knew when!


----------



## New2Minis (Aug 22, 2008)

Good Morning Bonny!

I see you are in the same boat as me this morning.......babyless!!





I thought for sure my silly mare would have her baby in the middle of the Tropical Storm Monday night! But I did warn her ahead of time that if she did that to me and the baby that I would never speak to her again, so she actually listened this time, LOL!!

I will try and get new pics of her for ya'll later. I squeezed her utters yesterday and I got squirted from both sides, so she is pretty full!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 22, 2008)

What color was the fluid? Still clear or milky? Yes pics please!!

Ok so here is bonny Jan through today

Jan 08

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...etbonn023-1.jpg

Feb 08

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...bonnynew009.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/fatbon039.jpg

March

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../3-20-08006.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...-27-08030-1.jpg

April

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-14-08003.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../4-15-08036.jpg

May

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/5-1-08025.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/5-1-08023.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/5-1-08004.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/5-1-08020.jpg

June

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../6-13-08035.jpg

July

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-5-08049.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...e/7-2-08034.jpg

August 22 08

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...ne/82208001.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479...ne/82208012.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Aug 23, 2008)

This was on the 18th of Aug.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-18-08008.jpg

Hey Lisa, post more pics of your mare for me!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Yall, been off for a while with Puter issues. But I am back and wanted to say hi again!

Also Bonny is still about the same , here is the pics I took this am. Her tummy is starting to get pretty big now. She isnt showing anymore new signs of foaling. Her udder is still smaller but it seems to have more tissue in it if you know what I mean. So tell me what you think!

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x12/479.../8-28-08007.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 28, 2008)

YUP! She is bigger!!!!! I can't wait to see her baby!!!! If she has a leopard appy colt, can I buy him?????


----------



## Bonny (Aug 28, 2008)

I doubt she will have a leopard appy !

LOL

Ok Yall. I have a question. these pics are a week apart. Does it look like the foal has dropped to you or is this just the foal moving?


----------



## New2Minis (Aug 28, 2008)

She looks dropped more to me ...but as you know my mare was LOW for weeks!!



It is definately your turn Bonny!


----------



## Bonny (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, watch her go till January.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lisa! I was given some reg test strips so I will use them. There is still no significant changes in her udder and fluid is still clear.

I havent heard back from the urine test. I think I may check and see if they got it today.

These mini mares are mysterious for sure. Hope yours foals so you can get sleep!


----------



## shelly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yup, she looks like she is getting that telltale "V" !!!!!



I wish those urine test results would hurry up already



:shocked


----------



## PaintNminis (Aug 29, 2008)

Must likely the results will be ready after she foals! lol jkjk






How Exciting can't wait to see her foal

& I am glad my mare staring is over with for the Year!


----------

